# Academy of Drell, Part II



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

As you gather in the library about dusk of the same day, each pursuing your own activities.

Before laying down for another nap, Yodwin the Blue apparently covered most of the everburning torches with small paper bags, further muting the light inside the scriptorium. The sun has almost set behind the western shores of Drell, a few wispy clouds chase each other about, scurrying to the edge of the sky before the final light of day is extinguished.

No other students or faculty are inside, at least as far as you can tell. The same architectural features that make the library so pleasant to read in also tend to make it drafty and cold after dark. 

In the distance you can see a few lights from the cafeteria building. Whatever the cooks are preparing for the evening meal smells sweet and delicious, with a baked coppery odor. A few other students can be seen outside the dining hall, playing a lute, laughing and clumsily dancing.

For a brief moment the last glimmer of the setting sun shines on the crystal kiosk of the library... and all is plunged into darkness.

At first it seems a natural reaction to the lack of sunlight, but even the everburning torches seem extinguished.

Normal vision = 5 feet; Low light vision gives sight to 10 feet; darkvision as per normal.

Psicrystals' "sighted" ability is unaffected.

Next activity in less than ten minutes game time.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 29, 2002)

*Kith in the stacks*

Kith freezes.  He was five feet from a sleeping Turin, crouch-walking across the top of a shelf, carefully avoiding the books.  Now he is crouching, blind, not sure where everything is.

Slowly his eyes adjust, and he realizes he's not blind, its just really dark.  Movement from below gets his attention.  He carefully leans over and spies Sildarin pressing up against the stacks below him.

“Psst, hey you.  No up here,”  Kith whispers.

Sildarin looks up, somewhat startled.

“What in the Nine Powers is going on?  Wait I’ll come down to talk.”

Climb skill 5, I’ll take my time to be quiet and cautious.

Kith gathers up the now tense ferret.  _Just calm down it’ll be okay_

_*What do you mean calm down, I am bite sized to the Powers-That-Crawl-By-Night*_

_And I’m not?  You’ve got more chance of going unnoticed than me, little buddy_

Kith reaches the floor, and moves next to Sildarin.  He holds out his hand and says quietly, “Hi, call me Kith, no-time-for-formal-introductions, I-haven’t-seen-you-around-much, you-live-in-the-Library-or-something?”


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 29, 2002)

_How the hell am I suppose to read in such a darkness?_

"Could someone who's near a torch try to lift a paper bag to see if at least one torch still functions properly... Thanks!"

_Well, better to do everything myself._

Maerath takes a copper piece from his belt pouch begins and begins chanting the words of magic.

Trying to cast Light


----------



## novyet (Apr 29, 2002)

"Actually yes, anya can be a little bit commanding when it comes to socializing, but she's good with that sort of thing."
* Hmph *

"Hey why'd it get so dark all of a sudden? I can't really see anything in here at all! Rallyn can you help me find one of those torches on the wall? I think Yodwin covered most of them to mute the light in here. Probably so he could sleep for a while." 

_ I guess we'll be even further behind in studying today, sigh. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_Perhaps I should wake her... it is getting late..._

Keith stands and looks around... gazing about the darkness....

_I don't like this... seems odd in a way maybe I am just paranoid... maybe not..._


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn attempts to use his childhood trick to summon 4 lantern-like lights to swirl around him and light the darkness so that he can lead Ellie first to a continual flame torch and then out into the moonlight should the torch proove unhelpful.

Rallyn casts _dancing lights_ as a spell-like ability.

Rallyn switches into guard mode as he forcibly takes hold of his emotions and buries them, leaving himself alert but calm as he goes to work.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

*DANG it's dark!*

*Maerath* reaches into his belt pouch and starts to cast a light spell. The magic swirls around for a moment, dissolving the coin, a light appears and fizzles out, giving a brief flare of light before it is extinguished. 

At the distant periphery of the edge of the flash of light, shadowy shapes can be dimly seen cavorting in inhuman poses before the magic is snuffed out and they are no longer visible.

*Rallyn* Your _dancing lights_, like Maerath's cantrip flashes the scriptorium with light, revealing oddly twisted human shapes in the brief instant the light lasts before it too is engulfed by some sort of magic making the dancing lights cease to function.

initiatives, please


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn whispers low, "Ellie, get under the table please," before his voice becomes a projected yell..

NOTE: Question posted in OOC thread. 

"TO ARMS!  WE ARE UNDER ATTACK!"

Initative = 7 (7 roll + 0 modifier)


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 29, 2002)

*Kith and Sildarin in the Dark*

Kith begins to creep off towards the end of the stack.  He glances around and notices Sildarin standing still.  He goes back and shakes him.

“Come on no time for inner monologues man.”  He says quietly, “Besides, if we stick together than I don’t have to outrun the monsters, just you.”

Kith takes the lead, “And for _our_ sakes please try to be inconspicous.”

I’ll be trying to make Sildarin Hide as much as possible… Unless he’s got other ideas…

Initiative= 17 (roll 10+ bonus 7), Hide 16 (roll 9+ bonus 7), Move Silently 18 (roll 11+ bonus 7)… almost as good as taking 10…

They begin to creep back to the other students…


----------



## novyet (Apr 29, 2002)

In the flash of lights ellie sees the indistinct shadows of something. Whatever it is, it can't be good.

"Be careful Rallyn, this doesn't bode well at all...."
OOC Initiative = 9 (Roll of 8 +1 (Dex))


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_I don't like this... not at all..._

Keith tries to rouse Chralotte... gently... "Charlotte... I think you should get up..." his voice calm and never wavering... 

_Damn it... woman.. this is not the time to be sleeping..._

Keith has hand on his blade and peers around abit... and then hops up onto the table to prepare for any attackers...

*OOC:* Jump check 25 (rolled 15 + 10 from skill)

Keith continues to scan the room... his eyes roving slowly meticulously...

*OOC:* Initiative 21 (rolled 13+8 inits bonus)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

_Hmm... sleep... don't want to wake up..._

_*WAKE UP!*_

Charlotte is startled as she wakes up. "What the... what is going on?  Why is it dark?"

_Nice timing with the sleep, there, Charlotte... next time, don't stay up so late..._

Charlotte's eyes adjust to the darkness quickly, and seeing that Keith is on top of the table, she clambors up next to him.

Just in case I need to make a Climb check for that...

Climb = 19 + 0 = *19*

"What is going on?" She asks in a hushed whisper.

_This can't be good..._

Initiative = 9 + 2 = *11*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

_I wish I knew..._

Keith glances over his shoulder... "I don't know..." he looks forward probing... "But I heard Rallyn shouting something about an attack... expect anything..."

_Indeed... expect anything... and if anything should happen to Charlotte..._

Keith almost grimaces...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

_... danger, in a library?  Something about an attack?  What have I slept through... I didn't think that I slept that soundly..._

"Right." Charlotte says, her voice even more of a whisper than before.  She carefully unsheathes her rapier, and prepares to use it against anything coming her way.

_Hmm... if only I could see better... then perhaps I could see what Rallyn was calling out about... besides, then I would be able to see Keith fight - if it comes to that - without having to worry about him getting a point on me..._


----------



## perivas (Apr 30, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Fian, come here sweetie.  Stay close to me now."  Meow.  "Let's see if we can't get another look at those things."  She chants a brief [COLOR=sky blue]dancing lights[/COLOR] centered on the inhuman figures.  She also listens intently to any speech or hints of language from that direction.

Initiative: 15+2 = 17


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

*Kith and Sildarin in the Dark*

I am assuming that all but three characters, Victor, Sildarin, and myself are relatively close to one another, with Victor somewhere on the grounds, Sildarin and Kith off in the stacks…

Kith and Sildarin creep along, all but invisible in the shadows.  Kith straining to hear sounds of combat or really anything besides Sildarin’s footsteps.

 Hide and MS for Sildarin (nobody else was rolling) Hide 16 (roll 12+ 4 bonus), MS 6 (roll 2+ 4 bonus).  Kith’s Listen 17 (roll 12+3 bonus)

from the air Kith hears:

 "Be careful Rallyn … bode … at all..."
...
thump...
"What … on?"
clamber...
...
"…ight”
...
”Fian, come …  …Stay close to me now."  “Meow“  "Let's see … other … at those …”
...


“Hmmm, I don’t hear any combat, sounds like they saw something though.  What do you think?  Did you see anything?”  Kith whispers back to Sildarin.

“N-no I didn’t see anything.”

“Damn, so we’re going blind here.”

_*What do you care what he saw?  We should cut the baggage free and go top side.  Gain a height advantage.*_

“I think not, besides if it comes to a fight do you really want me to use you as a weapon?  Atleast Sildarin brings something to the party.” Kith says to his midsection.

“Wha-what?  I really don’t think-“.  Kith interrupts Sildarin. “No Sild, I was chastising the ferret.”  “krrrchht” “shush you”.

“If it comes too a fight you think you could go topside?”  Kith gestures up.

Editted for spieling erors


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 30, 2002)

Initiative: 16 = 9 + 7

Maerath looks around, trying to see something... "Squeekie, come here!"

_What can these creatures be searching? Better to act before anything happens..._

Trying to cast Invisibility, if Squeekie is within arm reach, he also benefits from it


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2002)

*Fracas!*

Rallyn bellows out into the sudden darkness, a call to arms, trying to alert his fellow students.

(I'm acting under certain assumptions about what your characters do. I should've called for actions and initiatives -- it's contrary to the normal 3e way, but makes posting a lot faster. In the future I should be doing both. If the battle situation should change, you'll be able to change your plans quite readily.)

Initiative:
Keith 21
Kith 17
Arana 17
Maerath 16
Charlotte 11
Ellie 8  
Rallyn 7

A loud voice calls out from the glimmering, moving darkness. "Where are you, Yodwin? Bring me my book, you old fool." The voice is husky, clearly male, strained as if in pain or barely controlled rage.

*Keith* brandishes his rapier, prepared to defend himself. With his low-light vision, he sees the rushing form --not coming from the same direction as the voice -- rush up to him and attack him with claws extended. It's gender is unrecognizeable, but it's clearly humanoid shaped. Solid black, like oil gelled into a man's form, but somewhere in size between a gnome and a human.

Keith whips the rapier forward in a clean thrust, too high for a killing blow, but grazes it near the shoulder.

It claws madly at him, but fails to connect with a brief flurry after its leaping rush.

*Kith* slowly and stealthily makes back to where the he believes the rest of the group are congregated. Your low-light vision allows you to see color clearly and from your position on the top of the stacks you see a number of oil-black small humanoids rush forward toward the sounds of a scuffle.

*Arana* hears the gravel-voiced stranger speaking from somewhere in the back of the library, deeper into it's recesses, more toward the private chambers of Yodwin, possibly even going up the stairs at the back of the scriptorium's open area.

Your dancing lights cantrip flashes a bright flare of light for a split second, then is extinguised by some sort of magic. Your eyes are dazed by the flash, but only for a moment.

*Maerath* quickly covers himself in a spell-woven cloak of invisibility. A small oily humanoid rushes buy, sniffs the air briefly. You hold very still... and it passes you by. Squeekie is also covered by your spell, and they don't seem to see him either.

*Charlotte*, seeing Keith under attack, adds her blow to his. Your strike is calm, precise, and should be a killing blow, but the monstrous creature merely shudders briefly and keeps clawing at Keith.

A second one leaps upon the same table you and Keith are using as a refuge and claws at your leg. You nimbly step aside and it merely grazes you.

(OOC 3 points) 

*Ellie* Caught flatfooted by the turn of events, you reel in pain when a talon rakes down your back, you attempt to defensively manifest a weapon to your hand in response to this action, but surprised by the monster and unable to see, you're not sure where to or where it would be safe to do so.

(OOC 7 points, failed defensive manifest roll. If you wanted to take a different action, let me know)

*Rallyn* races in a _burst_ of speed to where he believes his fellow students are. Two oily creatures move to bar his path, and he slides along the tiled floor to a stop. Both of them swing at you, only one manages to connect a glancing blow along the unarmored back of your hand.

(OOC 2 points; they had readied actions)

You stamp your feet on the ground and a psychic shockwave. One of them falls down; the other nimbly retains it's "feet" and looks like it's about to claw at you again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

_Charlotte!!!_

Keith maintains his footing and slashes back quickly at his assailant taking a flanking position so thathim and Charlotte can both benefit... he rolls off the table to his left..

*OOC:* Tumble check 17 (rolled 4 + 13 skill)

_Stay calm... and finish this thing,..._

Keith strikes quickly at the creature flanking it... thrusting into its side...

*OOC:* Strike 17 (rolled 8 +2 flank +8 attack) did my last attack include my +2d6 for sneak attack since I went first? and since I flank I should get that now... damage this time is 2 from normal strike plus 7 from sneak atack...

_What are these things...?_


----------



## novyet (Apr 30, 2002)

Ellie yells out in pain as something rakes it's claws across her back, she takes a quick step forward and attempts to manifest her will against the creature.

OOC --- 5' step forward, then manifest inflict pain on the defensive. Concentration Roll is 18 (Roll of 11 plus 7 ranks), If the power works it does 10 damage (3+4+3), Will save 17 for half.- 

"What are these things?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 30, 2002)

*Victor von Adlerstein*

Suddenly the door opens and the newly arrived student enter the library. Nobody of you knows him yet, for he has been very reserved, but you surely thought it was strange for anyone to arrive at Drell in this season. Maybe it has something to do with the scar he has on his right cheek, which seems recent.

He is carrying a lamp, whose light is immediately extinguished by the strange magic in the room. He has only the time to see some other students fighting odd shapes of darkness. You then hear his voice, a calm and warm baritone voice, singing a song that quells the fear of darkness in your heart, making you bolder and stronger.

OOC: Initiative 17+1=18; Inspire courage; Total defense until I find out what's happening.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn concentrates grimly and calls upon his schooling as he has no weapons to bring to bear.

The smell of a field just after a shower wafts away from him as he begins his next move, taking a step out of the reach of his opponents lest they break his concentration.

_I wonder if I could cause some confusion in their ranks with a little deception..._


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2002)

*Kith from the top ropes...*

[COLOR=sky blue]I am assuming the stacks are twenty feeet high or less…[/COLOR]

Kith stands, and steps towards the stacks end.

“Ithil lavamin ile tel’quenat!”  Kith hands twist dramatically, describing arcs encircling himself and Turin.

cast Sheild, shared with familiar… then Jump 22 (roll 12+10 skill), Tumble 12 (roll 2+10 skill…D’oh),  effect subdual 2 (unless the shelves are higher than 20ft… then it will be more…)

Kith leaps from top shelves, slaming onto a table, it collapses dropping him on his head.  He rolls out of sight.

Hide 17 (roll 15+7 skill- 5 for movement) MS 7 (roll 5+7 skill- 5 movement) Tumble to avoid AoO 25 (roll 15+10 skill)…. You might wish to asign penalties to Hide and Move (or just bonuses to the enemies Spot and Listen) for a failed Tumble upon landing…

I’ll take the last 10ft or so of movement to go towards Yodwin’s study.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2002)

Keith 21 
Victor 18
Kith 17 
Arana 17 
Maerath 16 
Charlotte 11 
Ellie 8 
Rallyn 7 

*Keith* calls out for Charlotte then tries to place himself so he and Charlotte can both affect the monster. Using his acrobatic training, he glides gracefully off the table. This time his thrust is more true, but the creature's amorphous anatomy roils around the blade.

(OOC- it appears as if they are immune to sneak attack) 
It swats back at him, missing.

*Kith* walks briskly to the end of the stack he is on and leaps off, crying "Ithil lavamin ile tel’quenat!” putting an invisible shield about himself and his familar. He spins gracefully, but with a distinct thump, and skips off a table, overturning it onto himself.

Trying desperately to be quiet again, Kith skitters along the floor, regaining his feet as he travels toward Yodwin's room.

*Victor von Adlerstein* storms into the library, barely able to force open the oddly-stuck door. His lamp goes out quickly and he begins to chant an ancient song about the might of the empire.

OOC: Everyone gets +1 to hit and damage on the next round. Victor's total defense will be next round, but there doesn't *seem* to be one near him. 

*Ellie* yells out in pain as something rakes it's claws across her back, she takes a quick step forward and attempts to manifest her will against the creature. It writhes in agony then dissolves in a puddle of quickly evaporating ooze.

"What are these things?" she calls out.

*Rallyn * steps back from the one still on him and the one quickly scrabbling to its feet and sends forth a voice, mimicking the stranger's voice from a few seconds ago.

"I have it! Flee my minions!"	comes oddly from near the doorway.

The one that had been knocked over runs at you, bowling into you, but fails to knock you down with it's clumsy attack. Once more it skitters along the floor and falls prone. The other one follows your movements and tries to claw at you. It's talon draws blood from your unarmored flesh.
 3 points.

 Lets give everyone who wasn't included awhile to respond before we move to the next round.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

Initiative 19 (15+4)

Sildarin sees Kith move away from him and does the same. He jumps off and lands softly to his feet

Jump 15 (10+5), Tumble 23 (16+7)

He draws his rapier in the same jumping motion and then touches one his tattoos. The tattoo flashes briefly and then both the tattoo and Sildarin disappear from sight.Tattoo of Invisibility

_What is going on? Slith, what can you see?
*There are some creatures attacking the other students. Somebody I don't know is looking for some book.*
A book? Why couldn't he just go and read it like everybody else?
*I'm just a psicrystal, not a mind reader.*
Warn me if one of the creatures comes closer and tell me where are the other students.
*Little to your left are Keith and Charlotte and they're fighting. I can't see anybody else unfortunately.*
I'll go help them then.
*Hey! You're not a bit nervous right now!*
I know. Nobody can see me so I don't need to worry._

He then manifests _Burst_ and there is the sound of wind blowing. Sildarin starts to move for the rest of his movement towards Keith and Charlotte, trying to stay as quiet as possible.

Move Silently 16 (17+4 -5 for moving)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

_These things are tougher... and I can't seem to find a vital area to strike... just what are these things... what is going on?  What did they find?"_

Keith continue to harry from the flanking position...

_Between me and Charlotte we should be able to handle one... but any more then that...._


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 30, 2002)

_A book? Could it be my book? Damn, I'd better try to understand what these creatures are and what they wish._

"Squeekie, go and see what the one who talks to Yodwin... Be careful!"

OOC: This is telepathy, I'm not crazy enought to speak out loud!

I'm not doing anything next round, appraising the situation around me, listening and trying to get a clear picture of the situation = Refocus


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn continues to retreat, not sure of whether or not he managed to knock over the one closest to Ellie.  The sound of rasping steel lets him know that at least Keith and Charlotte are armed and fighting.

_Wha--?  Singing?  Not exactly the Guard but hopefully it'll draw more attention.  What are these things?_

Licks of green flame fade away from the floor as Rallyn swiftly attempts to lay a _grease_ patch down to keep the creatures immobile as he stays on the defensive, stalling, giving ground and inching back towards Ellie step by step.

"Keith, Charlotte, are you ok?"

"Maerath?  Arana?"

"Everyone try to work your way towards the singing, if we can get these creatures into the moonlight we stand a better chance!"


----------



## perivas (Apr 30, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Spirits of the air that bestow tiring sleep,
 Obey our masters' convenant which I keep
 And encircle my enemies' ranks and number,
 Placing them all in a gentle slumber!"

A [COLOR=sky blue]sleep[/COLOR] spell is cast centered at the point just outside doorway to the library...and hopefully the source of that voice.  Arana will then move as fast as she can towards the door, but given that it's dark...that's probably only half speed.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2002)

_Well, that was a tad painful... I'll be limping on that for awhile..._

Seeing that Keith is attempting to take advantage of flanking the creature, Charlotte thrusts at it, giving up grace and just hoping for a hit.

Attack roll... 10 + 4 + 2(flanking) = *16*.

If I hit... I deal... *1 point* of damage.

_Hmm, a lot of good *that* did... I hope we can down this one before it hits one of us, because that hit earlier really hurt..._


----------



## novyet (May 1, 2002)

*Ellie's Actions Next Round*

"Rallyn come back to where you left me, I've got a weapon for you. Also there is one less of those things now"

_ I hope that those things don't catch me like that again, I don't know how much more of that I can take... _

Ellie moves back to where she was standing when this all started while drawing her dagger and preparing to manifest if Rallyn comes within 5'.

OOC ---> Move Action 5' back to where Ellie started from while drawing her MW dagger. Standard Action: Ready to manifest call weaponry (Morningstar) on the defensive if Rallyn comes within 5'. Concentration Roll 22 (15 + 7 ranks)


Edited ----> To mention these are my actions in the new round..


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2002)

*2nd full round*

Initiative: 
Keith 21 
Sildarin 19
Victor 18
Kith 17 
Arana 17 
Maerath 16, next round refocus to 27
Charlotte 11 
Ellie 8 
Rallyn 7 

*Keith* stabs once more at the creature. They don't seem so difficult to hit, but they are difficult to hurt. His rapier once more pierces one. This time it boils away into a dank nasty smoke, apparently dead. 

*Sildarin* Moves quietly through the room and vanishes from sight after activating one of his tattoos. Using his psionic abilities, he races across the floor to where Charlotte and Keith are poised next to a table, one of the things still attacking them.

*Victor*, uninterrupted, continues his chant with weapon drawn and strides into the darkened library with weapon draw, prepared to defend himself, lethally if necessary.

*Maerath* quickly sends a mental message to his squirrel familiar, Squeekie, who scampers off towards the darkened rear of the library.

*Arana* calls out a chant, throwing forth powerful magic, blanketing the doorway in a sleep spell. She then moves toward the exit, hoping she can either escape or at least rally with the chanting bardic voice there.

Normal movement is fine, just limited visibility to five feet for humans.

*Charlotte* once more gets attacked by one of the inky creatures, but this time it fails to get past her guard. She's obviously confused by the creature, and hits it with only a glancing blow. Fortunately the chanting of the bard from near the doorway gives strength to her arm and steel to her nerves and it too, vanishes in a puff of stinky, oily smoke.

Victor doubled your damage. 

*Ellie* calls out for Rallyn, "Rallyn come back to where you left me, I've got a weapon for you. Also there is one less of those things now" 

She moves back to where she was standing a few seconds ago and draws her action, hoping Rallyn comes close soon.

She can't see any more of those things within her range of vision.

*Rallyn* is hard pressed with two of the monsters on him and falls back a few more feet, using psionics to slicken the floor between himself and the monsters.

"Everyone try to work your way towards the singing, if we can get these creatures into the moonlight we stand a better chance!"

OOC: It's not clear because I was foolish enough to not make a map, but I'll learn for next time. Since it's dark, it's pretty hard to figure out where everyone is in any event. Let me know if I've forgotten anyone. To sum up, there appear to be only two left, both on Rallyn, who is backing toward Ellie, who is between Victor and the doorway out to the moonlight courtyard.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

Seeing that there is nobody harassing Keith and Charlotte anymore, Sildarin charges one of the monsters still attacking Rallyn.

If Slith can see the monsters, allowing me to know where they are, I will charge the other. Otherwise I will take a move action to go to the door and ready an action to partial charge any creatures coming within range, using _Burst_ if necessary.


----------



## poilbrun (May 1, 2002)

_OK, it looks like I'm not in danger anymore... but what should I do? Try to help Yodwin, or help Rallyn there? I don't know what the creature who was speaking with Yodwin is, but it seems powerful enough to have several servants in the guise of these creatures against which I would probably not stand a chance. Better to watch after myself before watching after others..._

You hear magical words without being able to see who chants them when suddenly you see two Magic missiles (if energy can be seen in this darkness) appear where nothing was two seconds before but where Maerath now stands. The two missiles fly straight towards one of the two creatures threatening Rallyn.

Casting Magic Missile on one of the two creatures in front of Rallyn for (2+1)+(3+1)=7 points of damage. I then make a 5' step in the direction where one of the creatures was killed (to see if something remain of it).

_I hope it won't get mad enough to try and attack me._


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 1, 2002)

_The farther students can't see anything. I have to guide them to the light._
Vic, always careful of incoming attacks, tries to catch those looking for the exit

I suppose I'll continue Inspire Courage and Total Defense


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2002)

*Keith continues to fight...*

Keith looks for Rallyn... and then moves toward his voice...

_We need to save anyone we can… even a sandwich eating bumpkin…_

“Charlotte… this way…”

Keith moves toward Rallyn with calm grace and poise… a determined look in his eyes… extending his hand to Charlotte…

“These creatures may be strange but they can die…”

_Though I know not what they are?_

Keith moves to flank the creature if possible and use his superior position to thrust into what he perceives to be one the creature’s ribs…

“Need some help?” he says calmly to Rallyn…

*OOC:* Attack roll if close enough 19 (rolled 8 + 8 attack + 2 flank +1 inspire) damage if hit is 7 total did not roll backstab…


----------



## perivas (May 1, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

[COLOR=sky blue]OOC: I was actually trying to put to sleep the "odd" voice and his minions.[/COLOR]

As Arana and Fian move towards the exit, they listen for any clues (such as the library door opening or closing) and strain their eyes to peer further into the darkness, seeking out the intruders.  Upon getting outside, if there was no library door sounds, she'll turn around and ready herself against anyone leaving the library; else, she'll look down the corridors seeking out the intruders in their flight.


----------



## evileeyore (May 1, 2002)

Kith continues for Yodwin’s study at a brisk pace, but crouching low and stepping lightly, he tries to remain undetected.

Making 2 half moves… Hide 24 (roll 17+7 bonus, no movement mods), MS 14 (roll 7+7 bonus, no movement mods)

I'll be doing this for as long as it takes to get there... and I was doing this during round 2 aswell (I was forgotten)


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2002)

"I'll move on the other side to flank it."

_Hopefully that will help..._

Charlotte maneuvers to the other side of the creature on Rallyn, putting it between herself and Keith, doing so in a manner that won't have the creature attacking her.

Attack roll = 7 + 4 + 2(flanking) + 1(inspire) = *14*.

Damage = 3 + 1(inspire) = *4 points*, if she hit.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2002)

_I didn't realize the other two were so close to my angle towards the door, if they follow the creatures any further, they'll follow them right into the _grease_ slick, think quick Rallyn---_

Rallyn looks quickly to Keith and his eyes smoke with green energy in the supernatural darkness..

Rallyn manifests Missive (assuming the grease slick is between me and the two remaining buggers) and targets Keith.

_Keith, there is a _grease_ slick in front of them, bait them and swing wide._

"Charlotte, swing wide left opposite Keith, if they don't come forward they'll be trapped!"  Rallyn attempts, hoping that it will keep both students out of the _grease_ while still continuing to bait both of the creatures towards him.

To seal the trap, Rallyn sags with the pain that has been inflicted on him so far, showing weakness and does not continue his retreat as he pants.


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Arana Perivai*



			
				perivas said:
			
		

> *[COLOR=sky blue]OOC: I was actually trying to put to sleep the "odd" voice and his minions.[/COLOR]
> *




 I know. He'd moved (stealthily) and any of his minions who happened to be in the AoE were immune... it'll all make sense later.


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2002)

Initiative: 
Maerath, refocussed to 27
Keith 21 
Sildarin 19 
Victor 18 
Kith 17 
Arana 17 
Charlotte 11 
Ellie 8 
Rallyn 7 

*Maerath's * mental link with Squeekie tells him that the little squirrel is doggedly trying to find the mysterious stranger with the odd voice, and Yodwin. There's a locked door between himself and Yodwin's room, but a vent over the door is within reach of his climb so he clambers up and easily goes through in time to see Yodwin sprawled across a cot, breathing but apparently asleep or unconscious.

A man wearing lacquered black chain. He's of medium build and could be either an elf or very thin human. A full helm covers his face, with no eyeslits and two black and red horns curl down from the sides of the helm to surround his face giving him a menacing appearance.

"I'll be back for my book later, Old One. This time, do not disappoint me," then steps into a shadow and fades from sight. 

Meanwhile, Maerath's bolts arc out and plunge into one of the beasts attacking Rallyn. It explodes outward in black goo, which sublimates instantly.

Taking a step to where one of the other creatures had expired a few seconds before, you find that's its oily residue has faded at this point, leaving nothing behind.

*Keith* calls Charlotte with him and races toward Rallyn, near the exit. His vision is superior to the humans and he sees the Grease on the floor before anyone probably would've and he skips around it, warning Charlotte before she has a chance to stumble into it.

While he cannot charge because of his course change, he still manages to stab one of the beasts with a direct blow, spearing through its direct center. It deflates slowly then pops out of existance. A thin film of black oil slides along your blade toward you for a second then dissipates.

*Sildarin* unharried by a foe, races to the aid of Rallyn. Even though it's dark in the room, your psychic link with Slith gives you enough of an impression of the room to maneuver adequately.

 General note: the sighted ability of psicrystals doesn't translate as direct vision for the PCs, but I'm assuming you are communicating back and forth with your psicrystals for general impressinos of the room and it's contents.

*VIctor* continues to chant bravely, trying to draw the group to him in the partial light near the courtyard and inspire them to remain courageous against these strange creatures. 

*Arana* listens intently to the activity in the room, trying to discern who is where and what is going on. She can hear the scuffle near the doorway, and everyone seems to be going that way, or is already there. No other sounds are in the library that appear out of the ordinary. 

*Kith* continues for Yodwin’s room as quickly as he can while being as quiet as possible. As the sounds of combat fade further away, he comes across Yodwin's door. It's locked and you can hear the sounds of a one-sided conversation on the other side. You see Squeekie cross over through the vent, but you realize you probably won't be able to fit through the same way.

No one has accosted you en route, so you assume you're alone in the hallway (save for Squeekie). Trying the handle you attempt to push through the door, it doesn't give. You try to force the door, again, quietly, with no success.

Sorry you were skipped. I knew I was missing something but I couldn't remember what it was. I made some assumptions about what you did; I'll try to make it up at a later time. I rolled once for a STR check and once as a take 10 to burst the door. Even without a penalty to do it quietly the door didn't give.


*Charlotte* skirts around the grease, thanks in part to the advice from Keith. By now, none of the dark-skinned gelatinous creatures remain within view.

*Rallyn* breathes heavily, but no threats remain.

OOC- nobody seems left to fight. No sense in wasting Missive.

 End combat time

The light quickly returns to it's normal level. Victor's lamp is still burning, the everburning torches are also still going. Maerath's Light spell is restored. Rallyn's and Arana's Dancing Lights are now active again. Because of the sudden change in relative light, you are all briefly blinded by the contrast.


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2002)

Forgot Ellie, but turns out she didn't waste the manifestation of Call Weaponry anyway...

When I originally did the combat, there was a lot of damage dealt by the two remaining critters this round, but they actually got killed before they had a chance to go, so I had to rewrite the whole thing, which is why I missed Ellie. That's my excuse, anyway.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 2, 2002)

When the lights return, Victor stops singing.
_Where have those... things gone?_
"Everyone's well? Is there anybody wounded?" he asks looking around, then he rushes to the girl badly injured across her back.
"Please, let me see." he says gently as he helps her to sit down.
She can feel a light, warm touch on her wound, as he whistles a sweet melody, then the wound disappears.
"I hope you're feeling better now" a brief smile crosses his face, then he turns away.
"Can I help anybody else?"


Cure Light Wounds, 4+4=8 hit points restored on Ellie


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2002)

Keith turns to Charlotte as his vision clears...

_All is well that ends well..._

Keith gently rubs her shoulder, then looks to Rallyn, "Your welcome... Rallyn..."

Keith turns to Charlotte with calm look on his face...

_She is hurt but nothing that time and healing cannot mend..._

"How is the scratch?" as he gestures to her injury... there is a glimmer of a faint smile on his face.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2002)

Rallyn straightens, apparently not as injured as he had been feigning.

_Sometimes that one's arroganc-  --*Rallyn!*_ Karenia cuts in on his thoughts with an admonishing tone.

_I know, I know.  But still, it's not like I haven't done the same for him indirectly in the guard..._

_*Just be courteous and thank him.*_

Rallyn surveys the room and quickly assesses everyone's general health, then he looks to Keith and Charlotte, "Thanks you two, that was some mighty fine sword play.  Well done."  Then, turning, "And thank you too Bard for your aid, it is much appreciated."

*Much better.*  Karenia's smug tone causes Rallyn to scowl and look up for a moment, but his smile and thanks for the duelists and the bard was genuine, as was his concern for the others.

"Is everyone ok?"


----------



## poilbrun (May 2, 2002)

"Does everyone know what these things were? I mean, I've  never even read about..."

_What am I thinking? Some of them have fighted so that I could hide, and I'm only thinking about what these creatures were!_

"Excuse me, this may come at a later time. Is everyone alright? I couldn't face them directly, but I did what I could by using my magic against the one in front of Rallyn..."

"Let's think a bit: what do we know about what just happened? The room turned dark, then a thin man or an elf wearing a lacquered black chain appeared from nowhere. His helm was masking his face and we couldn't see his eyes. He was able to disappear by stepping in the shadows. We also know that he came here to get a book from Yodwin but that he didn't find it, and that he was accompanied by these creatures who seemed to view clearly in the dark and disappeared when they were killed. Now, if some of you would escort me to my room, there's a book there I'd like to fetch and keep with me from now on..."

Did the red horns belong to the man or the helm? If it was obvious from the description please excuse me, but try to remember I'm not an English speaker.


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2002)

_That was interesting... wonder if there were more of them?
*I would think not, considering the lights came back.*
Maybe. But I still would like to know what they were after.
*Look, that guy is groping that other chick!*
He's healing her...
*You sure? Man, I want learn to heal.*
You wish._

Sildarin sheathes his rapier but does not appear visible just yet. 
He still has almost 30 minutes of indisturbed peace ,except from Slith.


----------



## evileeyore (May 2, 2002)

*Kith gets Medieval on the Door*

Kith sends Turin into the vent to see whats going on.  Meanwhile he goes and gets a heavy stool from a nearby table to use as an impromto ram.

_*Hiya Squeekie, what’s shaken’.  Ummm, Kith your not gonna like this…*_

_Why, what’s wrong._

_*The Things-That-Crawl-In-The-Dark got Yodwin…*_

“NO!  YODWIN!”  Kith screams, and brutally batters at the door.

Str check to burst door 11? (roll 11 + improvised ram?)… if this fails he will begin hammering the door to take 20 (should be about 2 minutes (20 rounds)…

 I think the helm had the horns...  which curled down n front of the face to be more bestial/fiendish appearing.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2002)

A yell followed by the loud crack of a battering ram cuts Rallyn's inquiries short.  With a last look of concern for the still missing Sildarin and the injured lasses, he heads over to investigate.

_Hmm, door's locked.  I'm not going to be able to help Kith with strength of arm, maybe the key is still behind the desk..._

Rallyn redirects himself towards the library's front desk.

Unless that is, I already have a key that I use when on patrol to check things out...


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2002)

_*I want to see what's going on!*
I don't think that's wise.
*Who cares if it's wise, I want to see what's crashing.*
Okay, we'll go see that. Luckily you can't speak.
*Hey! What was that supposed to mean?*
Nothing..._

Sildarin heads towards Yodwin's study, going to take a look at what's going on.


----------



## perivas (May 2, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Is everyone okay?  Maybe we should wait until we can tend to the wounded, before heading to your room Maerath.  We ought to go together...after all, there is strength in numbers and we cannot be sure that only the library was assaulted by these strange creatures."

Arana goes about to tend to the others' (Charlotte and Rallyn) wounds.  [COLOR=sky blue]OOC: Let me know if I forgot anyone.[/COLOR]

"Gentle spirits of the healing air,
 Caress this ally's wound and repair."

Arana casts [COLOR=sky blue]cure light wounds[/COLOR] on Charlotte and Rallyn, if they permit her.

[COLOR=sky blue]I heal 4 and 10 points respectively.[/COLOR]

"We should also gather our arms before we go investigating the premises.  What does everyone think?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2002)

Arriving at the study's door, Sildarin sees Kith bounding against it.

_You think I should tell him I'm here?
*No, let's just keep it a secter that WE are here.*
Maybe, wish I could do something for blockades like that. Unfortunately it's not under my skills.
*You need to practise for something like that, you never know when you might need something like that.*
I guess so_

He starts to wait, seeing that there's nothing he can really do.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn shivers as the wave of healing washes over him then says hurriedly as he is rifling through the front desk, "Yodwin might not live that long, I've got to help Kith."

*Listen to her Rallyn, she's right.*

Rallyn pauses for a moment then shakes his head and manages a brief smile at the beautiful scholarly looking elf..  "You're right, even Karenia agrees with you, but I have to help..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2002)

_Now what... see what the noise is all about or mind my own business... none of this is really my concern... I am alive and so is Charlotte... if she presses the issure then I shall follow... for now._

"Now what?"

Keith gestures to Rallyn, "Should we follow?  Perhaps Master Yodwin needs assistance..." his brow arching ever so slightly.

_Leave the ball in her court so to speak..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 3, 2002)

Charlotte allows Arana to heal her.

_Hmm... I guess I won't be limping on that, after all._

"Thanks, Arana.  I wasn't too badly hurt, but I'm good now." 

Charlotte smiles back at Keith. "My leg is fine now, thank you." She looks him over. "I see that you managed to avoid getting hit... I suppose there are a few things I have left to learn."

She then addresses the current situation concerning Yodwin. "I'm afraid that I won't be able to help batter down the door.  I'm not too strong myself, unfortunately."

_I could make a construct, though it would take too long... we could go to our rooms and gather our things, but couldn't we be attacked?  We weren't hurt too bad this time, but they might not have known we were here... if they ambush us, we'd probably be screwed... hmm, something mentioned something about a book, I wonder what that meant..._

"Keith, what do you think we should do?" She asks, looking to him. "I'm not sure what we can do, right now."


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 3, 2002)

*Victor*

"Oh, don't mention it, that was nothing" he answers the gnome.

As he hears the elf screaming, Vic runs at Yodwin's door willing to help.
I cooperate with Kith... roll a 14... kith you have +2 on your roll. If that fails too I'll use an Inspire Competence.
"Something's happened to the librarian? And, if I can ask, what were those things that attacked us? I've never seen anything alike."

_I'm lucky this is supposed to be a quiet place...Well, everywhere is better than home right now, I guess...Why I suddenly got this feeling of being observed?_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2002)

*Keith ponders then acts...*

"Well I have a few more items in my chambers that may prove helpful in case more of those creatures are roaming about... if you are not afraid then perhaps we can retrieve our items... It looks like the others have the situation well in hand..."

_That seems to be the most prudent plan of action..._

Keith glances to Charlotte and then rushes to his room to gather his things...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 3, 2002)

_Afraid?  Me?  I'm more afraid than I've ever been before, with the only exception being when I left *him*... but I'm not about to admit that I'm afraid..._

"I'll go with you, Keith." Charlotte says with a steaady voice. "We need to stick together in case any more of those things are around."

Charlotte follows Keith to his room.  As she leaves the library, she speaks quickly to the group.

"Keith and I are going to his room to get some gear that he says might be helpful in fighting those things.  We'll be back in five minutes."

_And if we *aren't* back in five minutes?..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2002)

_So after we get our things then what?  Think Keith... formulate a plan... something..._

Keith strode with a dutiful prupose across the courtyard yet his demeanor and manner were calm amidst the sea of chaos...

"Do you have anything you need from your own room Charlotte?" he says offhandedly as he reaches the otherside of the courtyard...


----------



## novyet (May 3, 2002)

Ellie moves towards the door to yodwin's study, staying near all the others. 

"Does anyone know what those things were or who that voice belonged to? And what happened to Yodwin? Whatever is going on, I think we should all stick together, just in case anything else strange happens."

* Good Idea, Safety in numbers, besides you can try and meet the rest of people here. Including the two duelists who just ran off *

_ Good Idea, Anya._

"Arana could you help with wounds on my back? Whatever those things were they caught me pretty good." 

"Also after we find out what happened to Yodwin, maybe we should return to our rooms to try and grab anything that might be useful to us, and search the grounds? We'll have to stick together though. Never know what could happen."


OOC --- Sorry for the delay, server crashed today, and I just got home. Ugh, 16 hour days suck.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 3, 2002)

_Did I leave anything in my room?  Hmm... my armor!  Wait, what about my shield... I dropped that off somewhere, too... I'll look for that later, I suppose..._

Charlotte nods as they cross the courtyard. "Yes.  I have a suit of psionic studded leather up in my room." She pauses for thought. "What is it that we are getting from your room?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2002)

_Just some tools for the trade..._

Keith pauses in the doorway to the dorms with a gentle swagger... He turns to look over his shoulder to Charlotte as he holds the door open for her...

"Just some odds and ends... a wand that cures light injuries... and a few potions in case those creatures return."

_The wand may come in handy..._

"Oh before I forget..."

Keith leans forward while she passes him in the doorway; he turns her face to his and kisses her lightly on the lips... "For luck... just in case we need it..."

Keith turns and walks down the hallway towards his room...

_I could get used to that...._


----------



## perivas (May 3, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Sure Ellen, let me have a quick look.  I understand that you probably don't want Victor to be peeking too much."  Arana cracks a malicious little smile.  "Well, it appears that he did a wonderful job at mending your wounds, though that blouse is in need of more serious mending.  You should be fine."

"I don't believe that Charlotte and Keith should have run off alone.  It is best to find them as quickly as we can, after we ascertain Yodwin's fate."

"Maerath, don't worry about it.  It happens to everyone.  Experience counts for much in the face of danger."


----------



## evileeyore (May 3, 2002)

“YODWIN!  Damn it you, wake up in there!”  Kith shouts.

He continues to slam the stool into the door, which gives but does not break.  He jumps, startled as Victor grabs it on the back swing.

“Here, let me help.”  Victor gives him a grim look of encouragement.

Kith smiles, but the lines of worry grip his face like the weight of centuries.

“What is’” SLAM “wrong in” SLAM “there!”  Victor asks.

“Turin says” SLAM “Yodwins down” SLAM “and doesn’t” SLAM “seem to stir.”

Kith casts his glance at those joining them.  “If any of” SLAM “you are” SLAM “Healers get” SLAM “ready!”

At this point I am taking 20, so with Victor and the impromptu ram we should get at least a 23

_Turin get in there and look around, make sure it is clear.  I’ll be sending in some of the younger kids around here to look at Yodwin, maybe heal ‘im, at least to see if Yodwin is breathing.  Those things might still be hangin’ around so be careful_

_*Careful, do we even know what that means?*_



I figured on waiting for Zhure to say the door is opened or knocked loose…  never know what he has planned.  Editted to add spaces between sentences


----------



## poilbrun (May 3, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

"I believe you're right about strength being in number. I would prefer to have the book with, but we can't help it right now. There's no point in going after Charlotte and Keith. Had they asked, I would have gone with them, but they left as I was still pondering what these creatures were. I believe that the strong ones should go help open the door, while I and the others who are interested in helping me should try to find a book in this library about this kind of creatures."

I walk through the bookshelves looking for a book that could help while trying to remember if I ever read something about this kind of creature


----------



## perivas (May 3, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

[color=sky blue]OOC: As a note, I just noticed that I can only cast two first level spells as a bard per day.  It slipped my mind that I wasn't 4th level yet.  Oops.  In which case, I could not have healed Rallyn as well as Charlotte.  Sorry about that, Rallyn.[/COLOR]

"Rallyn, I'm sorry that I can do little for you at the moment, as my energies are spent.  I can try to bind your wounds, although Victor there may be more proficient in this matter.  Victor, can you help our bleeding comrade first?"

Arana begins to examine her memories for tales regarding such strange creatures made of what seems to be an ectoplasmic substance.  Her hours spent in collecting obscure abstract lore might not have been wasted effort after all.

[color=sky blue]Bardic knowledge roll: 14 + 3 (level) + 2 (intelligence) + 3 (obscure lore feat) = 22.

OOC: Should have thought of using this ability sooner.[/COLOR]


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 3, 2002)

*Victor*

"Sure I can" Vic answers, stopping for a moment helping at the door in order to heal the gnome.

As he bends to examine your hand, Rallyn, you can take a better look at him. He's surely a nobleman, you can tell by his carriage and his hands, but he lacks that haughtiness and snobbishness you've seen around too much. The scar is recent indeed, a slashing weapon, you'd say. He whistles that motif again, and you can see his cloak of sadness leave him for a brief instant. Warm waves radiate from his hands easing your pain.
I cure 8+4=12 hps. I'm going to miss these rolls.
You feel fully recovered and he can tell by your face.

"Besides" he says standing up turning to the attractive female elf "do you happen to know my name? I don't share this pleasure."

Waiting for an answer he motions towards the human girl he helped before. _Ellen? Was this the name?_ 
"Please forgive me. I should have shown more concern." He covers his eyes with an hand, gets at your back, Ellie, with the other hand he traces a few signs which end up with a closed fist and he declaim "*Resarciatur vestimentum*" Ellie, you can feel your vest tighten up, as the spell mends it.
"Now you should feel more comfortable" he says returning to help Kith.


----------



## novyet (May 3, 2002)

*Ellie to Victor*

"Actually I don't believe I've had the pleasure of meeting you, and you seem to have me at a loss as you know my name, but I don't know yours. You are new here right?"

* There you go, always good to make a good impression on new people. He seems nice enough, he did fix your blouse. *

"Any luck with that door?" Ellie calls out to Kith and Victor who are working on getting the door open.

_ I hope Yodwin is ok in there... _


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 3, 2002)

OOC: Ahem, I never use Ellie's name speaking to her. Only thinking or describing. Anyway...

"You're right, I'm new; I arrived only a few days ago. My name is Victor...von Adlerstein, and I wish I have met all of you in more pleasant circumstances. The door is slowly giving up, only a few more strokes..."

Everyone can notice a slight pause before his family name.


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2002)

*Yodwin's study*

Kith manages to burst the door after only a few more tries. His shoulder will be aching tomorrow, but doesn't seem to be seriously injured.

Yodwin looks paler than normal, his features drawn and haggard. While he has no visible wounds, he looks almost as if he has lost a lot of blood. The same sort of pale skin one normally associates with ague or shock. A cold sheen of sweat covers his brow and he is breathing slowly.

 
-Victor- Bardic lore turns up a recollection of the name Xargon as being associated with an ancient legend of a man dedicated to protecting the Empire from the giants who used to harass it in prehistory. One presumes the Book of Xargon is related to that somehow. According to the legends, Xargon was the undying leader of that particular group.

-Ellie, Rallyn, and Sildarin- realize that those creatures may be some sort of astral construct, but unlike any you've heard of before.

-Kith, Keith- The man locked the door, apparently without using any tools, as there aren't any marks from either a key or lockpicks.

-Maerath- Squeekie didn't see the man leave. Your occult knowledge via his observation tells you it wasn't teleport, dimension door or invisibility (ask about any others if you have specific questions), or at least it wasn't any variants you know.

I think that sums up what should be readily apparent.


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2002)

*Charlotte and Keith:* Outside the library, all seems normal. No guards appear roused, nor do any of the few students or teachers here for the winter session seem out of sorts.


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2002)

Sildarin dismisses the _Invisibility_ as he steps to Yodwin's room.
"Excuse me, I... I could... maybe be... of help."
He walks to Yodwin's side and crouches to touch him. There is a smell of crushed leaves and Sildarin seem covered in fresh leaves. A moment later, there is the sound of wind blowing and Yodwin seems to be covered in fallen autumn leaves.
Sildarin winces in pain as whatever had hurted Yodwin is transferred to him.

I will use _Empathic Transfer_ to Yodwin. If I can tell before if the blood loss is due to ability drain, I'll absorb the damage. I I can't know that, I'll first manifest _Vigor_ to take the HP damage.


----------



## evileeyore (May 3, 2002)

*Kith gives orders*

Kith steps aside as Sildarin enter the room.

“One of you go roust the guard.”  Kith looks at the assembled students, then points, “You, Rallyn, your on the guard right?  Good they’ll believe you before they’ll believe me.  And while your out there get a Healer to look at you and come back here for Yodwin.”

Kith’s face is etched with concern, as he paces back and forth.  The ferret mimics him, scampering across his shoulders, over his head, Kith seems not to notice.

As he paces he mutters, “So let me get this straight, we have an impossibly old, probably Undead guy after some book of Yodwin’s.  Okay, the Administration gonna want all this, hmmm.”

He stops and looks over at the rest.

“I don’t think we have to worry about safety in numbers at this point.  We should, however, get the Admin alerted to the threat implied here.  Mearath, Aranna, Victor,  see who you can find quickly.  Mearath you mentioned a book you need, I suggest you get it while the two of you are out there.  Arrana get your stuff too.  Victor you look like you can use that steel on your hip, so keep an eye on ‘em, just in case.  Sildarin, Ellie, and I can handle watching Yodwin.”

Kith throws his force of personality into his words.  Then he returns to pacing.

Diplomacy 24 (roll 13+11 bonus), while his words are a bit harsh and stressed, they _sound_ reasonable and right…


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 3, 2002)

"I'm afraid it's not what you think it is" says Victor unsheathing his flute "But I'll do my best." He'll look around to see who is moving, then follow them.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 4, 2002)

_Potions, wand..._

Charlotte nods as Keith talks, and thanks him softly when he holds the door open for her.

_Hmm... all seems..._

She stops thinking for a moment when Keith kisses her, then her thoughts resume where she left off.

_...well down here._

"For luck..." She says softly. "Hmm... nothing out here seems to have been bothered... but we did make some racket, wouldn't they have heard us?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2002)

_Here we are..._

Keith opens the door to his room and enters casually... glancing all about the room... vefore seeing to his strong box under his bed.

*OOC:* Spot Check total 16 (rolled 14+2 racial bonus)

_Here we are..._

Keith grabs a wand and three potions from his strong box along with a satchel of jingling coins. 

"Just in case..."

He turns to Charlotte

"We should head back... before the others worry... I suppose..."

Keith heads back towards the library...


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *
> I will use Empathic Transfer to Yodwin. If I can tell before if the blood loss is due to ability drain, I'll absorb the damage. I I can't know that, I'll first manifest Vigor to take the HP damage. *




How many hit points maximum do you wish to transfer? The upper limit is 12 x psionic class level.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2002)

*Keith & Charlotte*

Your room(s) appear undisturbed. All of your gear is where you left it.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2002)

Keith glances over his shoulder... to Charlotte...

"This I think is a good start to a long, beautiful relationship..."

Keith says as he opens the door to the library for Charlotte...

_Forgive me Alustir..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 4, 2002)

_I thought we were going to go pick up my armor, too?  Oh well, I don't really need it that badly.  I think I left my shield in the courtyard outside the library somewhere... I'll pick that up when we get back._

"Hmm... or before anything happens down there.  We might not have gotten everything, something could have stayed behind to ambush us or watch us."

Charlotte heads back down to the library along with Keith, pausing in the courtyard long enough to collect her shield before going into the library.

"You were thinking that, too?" She asks, nodding in thanks as she walks through the door into the library.


----------



## poilbrun (May 4, 2002)

"You're right, now that the situation is calm again, I'll go into my room and fetch my book. Anyone who has to go to his room can come with me..."

Maerath heads to the door, turning around once to see if someone's following him, then pushes the door and head to his room. Once there, he opens the door, takes a look around his room to see if everything was left undisturbed, then takes his chest below his bed, opens it with the key hanging from his neck, fetches the book wrapped in one of his shirt, closes his chest, gets out and closes his door before heading back to the library (or the room of someone else if someone has come with him).

OOC: Am I forced to do what an other palyer orders if he succeeds in his diplomacy check? Not that I didn't want to go check the book, just that I'd like to know for a later time...


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

Actually it's 8x psionic level, but that doesn't matter as I'm not going to transfer that much. I'll transfer as much as my _Vigor_ can take: 12 points.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 4, 2002)

Victor walks along with Maerath "So you are...Maerath, right? We are quite neighbors" says pointing to his room, a few doors away from yours. He waits discreetly outside your door, then asks you to wait a moment while he reaches his room. If you follow him you're able to watch him open his door and his chest, don a mithral armor, secure a crossbow at his belt and grab a beatiful longsword. You can see the finely decored hilt and pommel, showing a eagle fiercely standing on a rock. Then he stop for an moment. You see him touch his scar with a hand, while screwing up his eyes, as he was was trying to chase away bad thoughts... or memories. He shakes, tie the sword at his side and go back to the door. "Now? what's next stop?"

OOC: No, nobody can order you anything, but you find his words fairly reasonable. He hits the right spots to make you think what he wants.


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2002)

*Sildarin* places his hands on Yodwin the Blue and gasps as the psychic pain transfers between them.

 12 points to the Vigor.

Yodwin bolts upright and cries out in pain, "NO!" then slumps back. He's still not fully conscious, but seems to be sleeping peacefully, rather than being in mortal danger. His skin isn't nearly as pale as it was.

Yodwin's room is a combination study and bedroom. It's austere, filled with a large number of books and scrolls, none of an obvious magical nature or intent. Most seem to cover ancient history and architecture. A few seem to be about a large range of topics, from a treatise on Elvish primogeniture to a recently opened scroll regarding weather augury.

A large walking cane is leaning against the spartan frame of Yodwin's bed. It's got an ebony ram'shead and a solid brass ferrule. It seems new.

No magic is obvious in the room

*Maerath* finds the book where it was secreted, nothing seems untoward. As you leave your room to return to the library, Squeekie mentally tells you he believes one of the inky creatures is following you. He can't see it clearly. It's as if it can meld with the shadows and he's not absolutely sure... it's possible he's mistaken.

 Diplomacy and similar social skills cannot change your character's reactions. They really only work on NPC's, though it'd be nice if you roleplayed a cooperation toward it, or a reason for not doing so (or ignore it altogether because, as I pointed out, they don't work on PCs).

*Victor* seems to think he heard someone for a brief second during the jaunt across the yard back toward the library, but you he, like Squeekie, is uncertain.

*Charlotte & Keith* begin to return to the library to rejoin the others when you see Maerath and Victor walking across the yard. Squeekie is sitting on his shoulder looking backwards and chittering excitedly.


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

Sildarin will try to shake Yodwin to wakefulnes. If that doesn't work, he'll repeat the healing process.


----------



## perivas (May 4, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Self-important, commandeering buffoons irk me more than anything else."  Arana's remarks are squarely directed at the elf trying to give out orders.  "Especially when they are unaware of their own pompousness."  She turns and proceeds to ignore him.

"Maerath, if you really are so curious about your book, I will go with you.  After all should I stay here any longer, I may be compelled to hurt someone."  With that she leaves and joins Victor and Maerath.

Once outside the library, she can't help but speak up again.  "The nerve of that guy.  The utter insolence.  I've seen him around, but I never knew him to be such a jerk.  I didn't have to listen to my father and I sure as hell won't be answering to him.  We're all students here and we're all concerned.  It's not like he KNEW with certainty about any of this, unless he was privy to some sinister and secret information.  Am I right?"  She looks to each of her companions for affirmation.  But seeing no response from either, she continues, "Now I'm certain that pure elven blood does not prevent the rise of asinine human traits.  No offense intended, Victor."  She fumes and stomps her feet the rest of the way.

In her room, she proceeds to pack a variety of items from her chest into her backpack [color=sky blue](OOC:  Most all of her gear, including bedroll and winter blanket.)[/color], fills up her scroll organizer, tying it to her belt, straps on her longsword and grabs her longbow and quiver.  When she reappears before Maerath and Victor, she appears to be weighed down quite a bit.


----------



## poilbrun (May 4, 2002)

"It will be a pleasure to do some more road with you Arana." Once outside the library, he adds: "I too feel that he had no right to order us around. However, he was right about everything he said. I'm just angry he thought we were too stupid to think about it ourselves."

"Sorry, we had no time to get acquainted... I am Maerath from house Iliandil from Tirn-Girel, it is a pleasure to meet you, even if I wish the circumstances had been better. You seem to be quite a fighter. It's a pleasure to have you with us, because it seems we're not alone. At least, that's what Squeekie's telling me. One of this creatures seems to be following us, hiding in the shadows."

If Squeekie told me about the creatures before I arrived in my room, I didn't take the book but only some random stuff (for example, what was on my character sheet but I logically didn't have with me).

OOC: Sorry about the question about the diplomacy check, but I wouldn't have felt like playing a game where someone could have ordered me around simply because he was good at diplomacy


----------



## evileeyore (May 5, 2002)

*Kith talks too much*

Kith continues pacing but he seems markedly calmer now that Yodwin is merely at rest, and Turin is only doing laps on Kith’s head not his entire upper body.  

He stops momentarily and puts his hand on Sildarin’s shoulder, “Save your powers my Friend.  I expect help will be arriving shortly.”  Turin springs up and down, nodding his upper body in agreement.  “I am sure the others will be bringing atleast an Instructor back with them.  Hopefully a Healer or an Egoist.”

He crouches next to Yodwin and whispers,  “Damn it Yodwin, you can’t do this to me.  You’re the only one who’s ever really one upped me.  You better get through this.”

Kith straitghens, still looking much older and resumes pacing and muttering.

“Damn it, Turin, what do you mean Squeekie didn’t get a good look at him?  You said he saw him.  I know I am missing something important, what I’m I forgetting.  Book, Yodwin, Creepy-Shadow-Guy, Shadow-Minions… Book, Yodwin, Creepy-Shadow-Guy, Shadow-Minions…grrrrrrr, something is missing…”

He turns and for a moment looks like he is going to say something.  He pauses with his move open.  Then he stops.  Looks at Ellie and Sildarin.  He looks around like he expects more people to be there.  He closes his mouth and leans out the door, looking around.  He then turns back to Ellie and Sildarin.

“What happened to Keith and the red-head.”  Sees the blank looks, like they don’t know who he’s talking about, or more likely, that he so obviously can’t remember her name, so he pantomines.

“Red head, ummm” he motions long hair, “mmmm…” his hands describe how curvy she is, “dress, you know, ummm,” he mimics a curtsy, smoothing the dress, then cups his hands as if adjusting ample imaginary bosoms, “ummm, you know the Red-head.”


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 5, 2002)

Victor will speak softly and in a low voice "In my opinion, it wasn't a matter of insolence or haughtiness. I think he was truly shaken by librarian's conditions. It's hard to be courteous when you are fearing for a friend. Don't be so angry at him, milady, don't spoil your smile. Besides, he may be right to be worried; I'm new here and I don't know all the teachers, where do you think we can find help for the librarian?"
He turns back for a moment with an inspective look "I think your squirrel is right, I've just heard something." His mouth twists to a grim smile "And unfortunately I'm not such a fighter." In a very low voice he adds "I wish I was."
Suddenly seeing Keith and Charlotte coming near "Be careful! There can be another one of those beasts."

He lays down his lamp, unsheathes his word and go slowly towards the noise he heard.

Spot 19 +1=20; Search 8+2=10; Listen 19+8=27. As I said before, I'm going to miss these rolls when I'll go into combat.


----------



## Zhure (May 5, 2002)

*Sildarin* shakes Yodwin, trying to awaken him. Yodwin blinks his eyes and looks up with a clear-headed gaze.

"Sildarin? What're are you doing here? Did I oversleep?"

*Arana, Maerath and Victor* gather together as they travel across the square. Squeekie has reported his sighting of something odd, as well as Victor having heard something....

 Squeekie didn't spot anyone until after you left your room. Same for Victor hearing something.

Victor draws his sword and quickly and quietly stalks to the source of the sound he heard. Another one of the inky black things flitters across the compound a few feet away from you. It appears as if it hasn't seen you, but it certainly looks like it is seeking something, or tracking something.

*Kith* speaks to the now awakened Yodwin about the "creepy-shadow guy, shadow minions" and a few other things.

Yodwin looks baffled. "I had a strange dream, but don't know what you're talking about."

 Kith believes Yodwin is lying.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Should go check on Yodwin.  They might need some help with waking him._

Charlotte walks to Yodwin's study.

"Kith, Sildarin - have you managed to wake him?" She asks those standing around.

Seeing that Yodwin is awake, Charlotte addresses him.

"Yodwin, we were attacked by some shadowy things in the library.  Someone said something about a book... and I think mentioned your name.  Do you know what's going on?"

_Hopefully Yodwin will know what's going on... otherwise, what else are we going to do?  No one outside the library seemed to have noticed that we were fighting the shadow things, other than that singer, who came in and got involved.  I hope that nothing big is going on..._


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2002)

Sildarin is visibly relieved when Yodwin wakes up.
"Atleast you're okay... that's all that matters."

He raises up and moves away from Yodwin, allowing people who are more skilled in talking explain the situation and take the lead.

_Thank goodnes he's alright.
*You were really worried, weren't you?*
Of course! Had I been more skilled or reacted faster, it would've been possible to save him completely from harm.
*You can't know that! Don't blame yourself!*
I just keep thinking that I could've saved him...
*You can't always save everybody, especially considering you don't dare speak up infront of people.*
Maybe you're right..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 5, 2002)

Victor gestures to the others to stay back and continues stalking the creature.
_What is it doing? What is it looking for?_


I'll try to spy on the creature as long as it doesnt notice me, then I'll attack it (If he notices me, but ignores me, I'll take a good look at what it's doing)
Spot 2+1=3, Listen 10+8=18, Move silently 18+1-1=18, Hide 20+1-1=20, Initiative (if you need it) 10+1=11


----------



## evileeyore (May 5, 2002)

Kith looks relived when Yodwin sits up.  He asks Yodwin about the Creepy-Shadow-Guy -and the Shadow-Minions.  His face is still aged with worry.

Yodwin looks baffled. "I had a strange dream, but don't know what you're talking about."

Kith’s left eyebrow shoots up.  Then his face settles and eases back into the youthful mask of mischief everyone is used too.

“That’s good Yodwin,” Kith chuckles, “You know how I worry about you kids.  Maybe after you gather your wits we can look into this.  At least it should be reported to the HeadMasters, and you should see a Healer.  Sildarin took a heavy burdened from you.”

“Speaking of which, Sildarin are you okay?”

Kith steps over to Siladrin and speaks softly, “You did a good job in here today.”

He turns to Charlotte hearing her question Yodwin.

“Its okay you guys, here lets give Yodwin some time to wake up and gather himself together, before we begin with the twenty questions.”

Kith tries to usher the others out.

“Speaking of questions, did you think to alert the staff while you were ‘out gathering your things’.” Kiths left eyebrow hovers suggestively.  Seeing the color rise on Charlottes cheeks, he chuckles.

Sense Motive !!25!! (roll 20+5 bonus, holly smokes their goes my crit in the next combat…)

“I see, well hopefully Ryllan has gotten the Guards together and rounded up a Healer.”


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_I hate you, Kith... I'm going to skewer you one of these days..._

Charlotte glares at Kith for a moment, then leaves Yodwin's room.

Once out of the room, she questions Kith calmly and without any show of emotion.

"Have you managed to find anything?" She asks in a cold voice. "Apparently, no one outside the library, aside from the singer, heard or saw anything.  I think that's somewhat... odd."

She then lowers her voice so that no one else can hear her.

"Now, listen close: my personal life is none of your concern.  I do not need to okay anything with you, nor do I require your comments.  I will allow you to think your thoughts, but if you voice them..." She taps her rapier's hilt meaningfully.

She then continues on in a normal voice. "Do you know what book it was the voice was talking about, and if so, is it still here?"

_I will kill him... but not now, now we need to work together... later, once this is all over... then I'm going to skewer him like the dog he is..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

Bumping thread - the last post didn't update it.


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2002)

Sildarin goes all red when Kith congratulates him for what he did.
"It... was nothing... really.... I just.... did what... every... body would've... done... I'm... fine.... thanks...."

He turns away from  Kith's friendly face, ashamed of drawing attention at himself.

_*This time it was YOU who got some attention to us!*
I know. It... doesn't feel so bad afterall...
*I told ya so! Just don't let it get to your head!*
I won't, believe me. I just can't take being in the spotlight.
*It seems people are getting their traveling equipment, we should too.*
But nobody was supposed to be alone?
*Ohh!! Do I have to do everything myself? Ask somebody to come with you!*
I didn't think of that...
*That's why I'm the boss.*_

Carefully, he raises his voice.
"Excuse me.... could... somebody... come with... me... so I... could... get my... stuff?"


----------



## perivas (May 5, 2002)

*Arana follows Victor*

"No offense, Maerath.  But you best stay here for the moment.  I've seen the way you move and stealth is probably not your best attribute."

Arana moves like a cat as she stalks noiselessly after Victor, while Fian moves like an elf as her follows Arana.  [color=sky blue](OOC: Arana's move silently roll: 20!!!!! + 4 ranks + 2 dex = 26; Fian's move silently roll: 4 + 9 bonus = 13)[/color]  She draws an arrow from her quiver and notches it on her bow, ready to fire at any threat.

When she gets to Victor, she taps his shoulder for attention.  He turns and smiles at her.  She points to herself, pats herself on the back and gestures upward with her thumb.  He turns toward the black, oily creature and they watch what its actions.  [color=sky blue](OOC: Spot roll: 18 + 1 wis + 2 alert = 21; Listen roll: 18 + 4 ranks + 1 wis + 2 alert = 25; Arana's hide roll: 11 + 2 dex = 13; Fian's hide roll: 10 + 17 = 27;Initiative: 1 + 2 dex = 3)[/color]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

Keith watches the exchange between Kith and Charlotte with dispassioned concern.  He adjusts his rapier and and his over coat for easier access.

_Easy Charlotte... he wants to rile you up... he wants to stoke the fires in your heart..._

"For now," he says calmly, "we have our health and Yodwin is safe Kith, and as far as the guards there were none around... I doubt have even noticed what has transpired here... which only serves to raise more questions..."

_Stay calm Keith... let him insuate what he wishes..._

"Charlotte, I think we should stick around here for a bit... to see what Yodwin has to say when he fully recovers..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

Charlotte nods her head in agreement with Keith. "Yes, I think we should stay here, too.  We should all stay around - Yodwin's answers to our questions might tell us something important."

Charlotte takes a seat at a table, and looks around aimlessly.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_There at least she seems calmer..._

Keith gestures to Kith, "Might want to keep the insuations to a minimum friend..."

Keith takes a seat with Charlotte, "I didn'tget a chance to say it before but good fighting.  I doubt I could have taken both of them without you at my side..."

_Perhaps... perhaps not..._

Keith places a hand on hers, and nods meaningfully before withdrawing his hand.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Hmph.  Liar.  He could have done it without me.  I didn't accomplish much, other than get hit... Keith did most of the real work..._

Charlotte looks at Keith. "I'm sure that you could have.  I didn't help much.  You did most of the work.  If it had just been you, I'm certain that you would have done fine."

As Keith places his hand upon hers, Charlotte smiles slightly at him.

_I just wish something would happen... either Keith kiss me again, or Kith start an argument, or a fight break out... or something.  Just not this awkward silence!_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Alustir forgive me... I do like this human... more so then I should... a weakness... perhaps..._

"Two are better then one... and even the greatest fencer can be overwhelmed by odds... one must know when to seek help... if only to even the odds..."

Keith waves to those assembled, "This was fought by all of us... we all made a difference... together we triumphed..."

_Though some seem more content to make it a point to push their will upon others..._

Keith locks eyes with hers, "So you were saying earlier about how far you wanted this to go... I am not so sure if we ever finished that conversation..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Given.  Even so..._

Charlotte sighs softly. "True.  Two are better than one.  I helped to even out the odds."

_...and nothing more._

"No, I'm not so sure that we did finish that conversation..." She pauses, waiting for Keith to say something.

_You first.  I don't even know where to begin..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

Keith gives her a long look before continuing... "If it were me, I would want this to continue forever...."

_50 to 60 years.... how cruel..._

"I do not wish for this to be a simple dalliance... is what I mean... I do enjoy the time we have spent together, however breif.  It is," Keith pauses searching for a word, "in a word, enchanting and intoxicating."

Keith maintains his calm demeanor, "Though you will have to deal with the insinuations of our peers... but let them think what they like."

_Indeed... they know nothing of me... or you..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Forever?_

Charlotte speaks, her voice once again slightly shaken. "I... don't want this to be a 'simple dalliance', either..."

_Come on, Charlotte, speak!  You haven't lost your voice... you've been said to have 'as much tact as a door'.  Prove it!  Use that wonderful bluntness to some great... thing..._

_Oh, but I can't... I can't be blunt with Keith... not yet, anyway - I don't want to scare him off..._

Charlotte takes a deep breath, steadying herself. "The times we have spent together have been... interesting..."

_Umm... how do I respond to that?  I've never been in a relationship before..._

"...I, too, find it, as you said, 'enchanting and intoxicating'.  You are a very interesting person, Keith, one that I feel I could come to know very well eventually..."

_Is this a good response?_

Charlotte lowers her voice somewhat. "Very, well."

_He's talking about Kith.  Why did he bring that up out of the blue?_

Charlotte nods her head negatively. "I don't care what anyone else thinks.  With Kith... it's more of a... hmm... loathing for his general personality, rather than just an annoyance at his actions and words."

_Loathing.  Well put._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Why is she struggling for words..._

"I did not mean to be so forward... I simply wished to say what needed to be said.  Please no rush, we have some time to consider all that has happened..." Keith says placing his hand gently on hers once more.

"I understand your feelings of loathin for Kith, he can be a little much.  I have seen him at his best and worst over the past year that I have spent here at the Academy..."

_More times worse then best... but that matters not..._

"No rush Charlotte... as I said before we just need to let this happen... I know what I feel..." he face still a mirror of calm, as he brushes her hair back... "For the most part that is all that matters."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Now he's apologizing.  Didn't mean for that to happen..._

"It's okay, Keith, really." Charlotte says, smiling. "You are right - there is no rush."

_Odd.  When I needed words to say before, they didn't come.  Now, when it doesn't matter, they are flowing like a waterfall.  Oh, why me?_

Charlotte looks at Keith with a look of seriousness. "Kith, having a 'best' part?" Before Keith can respond, she shakes her head. "No, no, don't answer that.  I don't want to know."

Charlotte sits as still as possible when Keith messes with her hair. "At this point, I think we both know how we both feel..." She puts her hand gently upon his.

_It's happening again... my tongue is getting all knotted up..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Hmmm... perhaps... we could... no... we need to wait for Yodwin..._

"I won't answer it then..." Keith says with a glimmer of a smile at her mentioning of Kith, he continues, "And yes we both definitely know how we feel.  The hard part is behind us."

Keith glances over his shoulder for a moment to look around and then focuses on Charlotte once more, "I am curious... what does your psicrystal think about me... I presume it is a peice of you, correct?  Yet it has its own sentience and thoughts... or am I mistaken..."

_Hmm why did that come to mind...  ahh yes Sildarin's psicrystal...._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_What does my *psicrystal* think about you?  What the hell kind of question is that!  Oh well, I suppose I can answer it... let me think..._

Charlotte smiles slightly. "Well, it is a piece of me, true... although it's personality is colored by it's amplified nature, in this case it's intimidating..."

_I told him that already.  Oh well, reaffirmation of the fact._

Charlotte thinks for a moment, communicating with her psicrystal. "Umm... it thinks that you should be a little more... forward in the relationship between us.  A little... more fast-paced, I guess."

_Disturbing little crystal... but why does he want to know?_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_More forward.... fast paced... for shame... have I lost that much of my edge... Alustir... was a different woman compared to her..._


Keith pauses for a moment thinking... and then stands up, "I need something to read... care to help me find something interesting?  I doubt Yodwin will be rousing himself so soon..."

_Fast-paced..._

Keith walks toward an aisle... glancing about... ignoring the errant glances and looks they are recieving...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Is there an ulterior motive there, or is he just interested in finding a book to pass the time... because he finds me uninteresting?_

_Somedays, I just hate being female..._

"Sure, Keith, I can help you find a book." Charlotte says, rising with him and following him to the aisle of his choice.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Hmmm..._

Keith ducks into an empty aisle wandering down it for a moment befoe pausing and looking around...

_Fast-paced..._

Keith turns to Charlotte, sensing they are somewhat alone... he gives her a gentle smile... "I don't like prying eyes..."

_Now..._

Keith kisses her again more passionately this time...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Oh, I see now... I understand.  He knows that the psicrystal is a part of my own mind, thus it should reflect my own thoughts._

_But that's not fair!  My psicrystal and I have very different thoughts on this relationship..._

_*No, we don't.*_

_Yes, we do!  Deal with it._

_*Actually, I could go into great detail as to where you'd like this relationship to go...*_

_Knock it off!  I don't need to talk to you.  Just... shut up.  You're not making this any better._

"Nor do-" She begins to agree, but is cut short by Keith's sudden kiss.  She slowly puts her arms around his chest, embracing the tall elf.

_Umm... umm... I can't think... just go with the flow, Charlotte, go with the flow... do what seems right, right now..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_That is I think what she likes..._

Keith continues the kiss for some time before finally relinquishing... he does not say anything except look at her... he leans her back to the shelf... and just holds her close... a smile never leaving his face...


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2002)

_*Look at them now! They hardly knew eachother in the morning and now they try to suck the other's guts out. I just hope they remember what is in the other end of that pipe.*
Oh just shut up of it! I'm getting really bored by your remarks on this subjects, why can't you just stop?
*Because you can't.*
What was that supposed to mean?
*Nothing. But we really should get our gear.*
You're right, I'll have to ask again._

Sildarin tries to make himself heard again.
"Pardon me... but... did anybody... hear what... I just... said?... I need... to get my... stuff... from... my room...."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_That... was... umm... word?  Umm... 'intoxicating', as he said..._

She reluctantly allows Keith to relinquish the kiss.  Charlotte looks up at him, smiles, and leans against him with a content smile upon her face.

_Wow.  Umm... what else is there to say?_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

"I like the way your psicrystal thinks..." he says softly.

_We think alike..._

"I had never conceved of myself kissing a human before...  at leats not like this... but I..." he thinks for a moment, "but this is... what I want."

_Did that come out right?_

Keith kisses her lips softly once more.... a hint of sadness in his eyes...

_50 to 60 years... so brief a time to know someone... why must fate be cruel..._

Keith brushes her hair back... "beautiful..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_So, for once, the stupid thing came in handy..._

_*I heard that!*_

_Shut up._

"And I didn't ever conceive of kissing an elf.  However, now that I have... I have to say that I like it..."

_This is what he wants?  Perhaps I should ask further on that... later.  Then again, I tend to put things off until later contemplation a lot... oh well.  It can wait._

_Another kiss?  He doesn't seem to be able to get enough of that... but then again, neither can I..._

Charlotte's cheeks go slightly red at Keith's compliment. "Thank you," She says softly.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_I very much can get used to that..._

Keith nods thoughfully and then leans back to sit against the shelf of books behind him.  he curls his feet up some and relaxes, leaning his head back.

For the first time Keith genuinely shows a look of slight regret and thinks to himself...

_She is human... I am an elf... I care for her... and I know it... but the time... she will die so very soon... and I will linger on... how cruel is fate..._

Keith tries to smile looking into Charlotte's eyes, there is so much he wants to say, but only a single word comes out, "Beautiful..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_Hmm... I wonder what he is thinking... he seems to do that a lot... then again, I do that a lot to - think to myself._

_Again, I have to ask - where is all this going?  Here we are, in a library, lost in a maze of bookshelves, kissing each other and talking a little._

_But, like he said: why wonder?  It will go as it goes.  The relationship will grow, or it will not.  Let it do as it will._

Charlotte smiles back at Keith, although she senses that something isn't entirely right.

_Okay, something is up.  He's thinking too hard, or something.  Let's coax it out of him..._

Charlotte waits a few moments, then asks in an innocent voice: "Keith, what are you thinking about?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Where to begin what to say... could she understand... would she understand?  I feel it... now... and it hurts..._

Keith looks up... and says softly, "That forever may not be long enough..."

_Why did I say that... it sums up what I am thinking... so soon she will be gone... an elf loves wholly... it consumes our being... even one such as I... cannot deny the burning in the soul... and it hurts... that I shall carry it long after she has gone..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_'That forever may not be long enough'?  What..._

_Oh.  Again, I have forgotten - he is an elf, and I am a human.  I don't see why that should matter, though..._

_But, of course, it does.  He will live... practically forever, and I will be gone in 70 years or so..._

_It's so unfair!_

_Get a hold of yourself, Charlotte!  Use the time you have.  Stop thinking about what will happen, stop worrying about the future - take hold of the moment, cherish it, and move on..._

"Oh, Keith..." She says softly, a tear forming in her eye going unnoticed. "Like you've told me before: stop thinking about what will happen, and the future.  Make the most of the time we have." 

A single tear runs down her cheek...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Throwing my words back at me..._

"I... yes... I shouldn't think about things we can't control..." he looks thoughtful.

"Seize what we have... and enjoy it for all it is worth..." he manages a weak smile, "I feel disarmed around you... I don't need to protect my emotions and thoughts..."

_Indeed with her... I can just allow my emotions to coem through..._

"We have the now... and that is enough."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_I caught him off his guard..._

"It's good that you can share your emotions and your thoughts with me." She says. "Because, I feel the same way around you..."

_I can already feel like I want to open up to him... explain all of my little quirks... possibly even *him*..._

"The now, is enough." She agrees softly.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_It is enough... for now..._

Keith leans his head back and relaxes... content with the thoughts in his head... the smile does not leave his face...

_Faster pace... hmmph... I enjoy what we have... what i found today... father would never approve... mother would well she die if she knew... but for me... this is right.  That is all that matters..._

Keith motions for her to sit next to him...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_He wants me to sit next to him.  I can do that._

Charlotte gets up, sits next to Keith, and leans on his shoulder.

_I wonder what's next on the agenda..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Just want to relax... don't want to think..._

Keith absentmindely plays with her hair... he seems at a loss of words... as he waits to hear if Yodwin returns to conciosuness...

"So much all at once... what a suprise.  All I want to do is just relax... and keep you close to me..."

_Keep her close... she will be gone so very soon... and could I tell her... no... not how I feel not what she thinks... but more..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

_This whole relationship thing seems to be going like that - in fits and spurts.  Twenty-four hours ago I didn't even know Keith, and now look at where we are._

_Ah... fate..._

"Very surprising.  We went from not knowing each other yesterday to... well, here." Charlotte says. "Relax... yes, it has been a tiring day... and what better way to relax than with a friend by your side..."

_Between the battle and sparring and meditating, it has been a very tiring day..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

_Just relax Charlotte we are in this together..._

Keith kisses her forehead and relaxes settling into a pleasant revelry, his thoughts of the day slowly meandering through his mind.  He holds Charlotte close...

"I can't agree more..."


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

*The group is scattered hither...*

*Charlotte* overhears Yodwin's exchange... she, too is convinced he isn't being completely forthcoming.

*Sildarin* is relieved that Yodwin is alert and well.

*Victor* Sneaks upon the creature. It's not quite the same as the last one. While the earlier inky creatures were distinctly human, albeit short (gnomish, perhaps?), this one resembles a manta ray in shape, and is very hard to see clearly. It flutters from snow-flecked tree to snow-flecked tree, pauses as if sniffing for a scent, then repeats itself.

*Arana* follows Victor in pursuit of the creature and readies an arrow, in case she needs to kill it.

*Kith* talks briefly with Yodwin. Having known Yodwin far longer than the others, perhaps you can develop a better rapport.

"I don't think I need a healer," Yodwin replies, "and talking to Coles (the headmaster) about a dream would just be taking up his valuable time.

--------

After the group leaves Yodwin's room, Sildarin asks for someone to come with him to retrieve his gear.

--------


----------



## perivas (May 6, 2002)

*Arana's opinion*

Arana speaks to Victor in a low whisper, "It seems to be hunting for something, but it's too hard to tell for certain.  Regardless, if we can't figure out what it seems to be doing, we still can't let it roam around for too long.  For all we know, it's only mission may be to spy on us and report its findings telepathically.  What we need is a plan...you got one?"

Before Victor can even reply, she continues, "Actually I might have one.  I'm not sure we can do it alone...so maybe we should set a trap for it and then ambush it.  Just make some noise down low, we attack it when it swoops down.  Between Maerath, you and me, we should be able to handle it.  The biggest problem will be getting it to stay on the ground long enough to disable it."


----------



## novyet (May 6, 2002)

"Sildarin, I'll be happy to accompany you. I need to gather my own gear as well. Shall we go then?"

* Good Idea, you beat me to it. Can't have to many friends..*
_ Yes, yes. Quiet Anya. _

"Anyone else need to go gather their gear?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

_Can I tell her... how it feels to love as an elf... the all consuming emotion... the bond that grows strong long after death... no... best to spare her that... best to live in sorrow for the rest of my days then to diminish the joy in her heart... this is my burden... to carry..._

Keith sits for a moment before hearing Sildarin speak again... and looks to Charlotte, "You armor I had forgotten... we should gather that as well."

Keith stands helping Charlotte up and smiles... "Lets us go with Sildarin to retrieve your things... the poor lad is most likely scared to death to go alone..."

_Or he gives the illusion of such..._

Keith waltzes out his face becoming a stoic and alm veneer once more... "Sildarin, we will accompany you..." as he steps out from an aisle, Charlotte following...


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2002)

*Kith over the top*

The last few minutes… I am just repeating a bit of what went on around Kith…

Charlotte glares at Kith for a moment, then leaves Yodwin's room. Kith closes the door behind them, as best he can considering its broken. 

Once out of the room, she questions Kith calmly and without any show of emotion.

"Have you managed to find anything?" She asks in a cold voice. "Apparently, no one outside the library, aside from the singer, heard or saw anything. I think that's somewhat... odd." 

She then lowers her voice so that no one else can hear her. 

"Now, listen close: my personal life is none of your concern. I do not need to okay anything with you, nor do I require your comments. I will allow you to think your thoughts, but if you voice them..." She taps her rapier's hilt meaningfully. 

"Excuse me.... could... somebody... come with... me... so I... could... get my... stuff?"  Sildarin mumbles.

Kith taps his fingers across his lips, carefully hiding his smile, so amused by Charlottes rising ire he fails to hear Sildarin.  Turin however arcs his back and puffs all his fur, trying to look as large and intimidating as possible, spin-bouncing around on the top of Kith’s head.

She then continues on in a normal voice. "Do you know what book it was the voice was talking about, and if so, is it still here?"

“No I am not sure what book it was, but I believe the Creepy-Shadow-Guy, left without it.”  Kith tells them, “Yodwin was mildly informative, but I think that should wait until I can speak with Coles, err Headmaster Coles that is.”

"For now," Keith says calmly, "we have our health and Yodwin is safe Kith, and as far as the guards there were none around... I doubt have even noticed what has transpired here... which only serves to raise more questions..." 

"Charlotte, I think we should stick around here for a bit... to see what Yodwin has to say when he fully recovers..."

Charlotte nods her head in agreement with Keith. "Yes, I think we should stay here, too. We should all stay around - Yodwin's answers to our questions might tell us something important."

“Good idea Keith, at some point the ever reliable Rallyn, will return with the Guards.  At least I hope he does, well, I shouldn’t worry that kid is rock solid.”  Kith says looking meaningful.

Charlotte takes a seat at a table, and looks around aimlessly.  Keith joins her and they begin a private conversation.

Kith idly watches as their conversation grows more heated.

They begin to move off practically hand in hand.  Kiths hand slides across his face covering it as his head drops forward.  His body gently shakes.

The two duck around into the stacks.  Unbeknownst to them the ‘empty aisle’ lines up with Yodwin’s study affording Kith, Sildarin, and Ellie a full view.

Sildarin tries to make himself heard again.

"Pardon me... but... did anybody... hear what... I just... said?... I need... to get my... stuff... from... my room...."

Kith has one eye peeking out, watching the torrid affair, his body beginning to shake a bit harder.

There is a long pause...

Ellie speaks, breaking the silence, "Sildarin, I'll be happy to accompany you. I need to gather my own gear as well. Shall we go then?  Anyone else need to go gather their gear?"

Kith seems about to burst.  Then he explodes in laughter.

He grips his sides, Turin chitters excitedly, barely holding his place in Kith’s hair.  Then as quickly as it began, Kith subsides.

‘Yeah, heh, Ellie, that’s a splendid idea.  In fact I think its best I join you, before Charlotte decides skewering me with looks just isn’t enough.’

He skips ahead of them as they make their way out.

Keith waltzes out his face becoming a stoic and a calm veneer once more... "Sildarin, we will accompany you..." as he steps out from an aisle, Charlotte following...

Kith sees them approaching and formulates a plan.

_Turin I want you to watch Yodwin for me, while I round up Coles.  Shhhh, I know you don’t like Coles, but we need the Headmaster.  And be discrete._

_*I am the soul of discretion, unlike some tall dark-haired, fools…now provide me a distraction.*_

Kith sprints towards a table dives up, unto, and across a it in a flourish.

Bluff  21 (roll 14+7 bonus) to distract anyone watching, Tumble 15 (roll 5+10 bonus), Jump 12 (roll 2+10),  Turin’s Hide !! 32 !! (roll 19+13 bonus), Turin’s MS  18 (roll 9+9 bonus)…Turin having dove of in the midst of Kith’s performance will be going back to Yodwins room to watch and report to Kith.

He grins and bows to Ellie, Sildarin, Charlotte, and Keith.
Then jogs back to them.  He raises an eyebrow towards Charlotte and Keith, his mouth opens then shuts.  He shrugs and smiles doing his best to seem innocent of mischief, of course he fails miserably.

Ellie and Charlotte shake their heads at Kith’s childish display, Sildarin seems shaken by Kith’s desire for the spotlight.  Keith stands unmoved. 

Kith wraps one arm around Sildarin as they leave the Library.  He pitches his voice low, mostly for Sildarin to hear, but just loud enough for the others.

“Sorry I didn’t hear you back there, I was a bit distracted by the angry way she bounced.  No offense Miss Merriwether, I am sure you’d bounce nice too if you were angry.” He sticks his tongue out at her in a roguish fashion.  “Anyway, again, I want you to know, I saw the danger you took trying to draw Yodwin’s hurt into yourself.  That was really brave, you deserve a lot more credit than you’ll end up getting for it.”

He steps away from Sildarin and ahead of them all.

“We should hit our rooms and get some arms.  Then try to find an Admin on the way back.  So who’s closest?  I’m on the upper floor, room 318d.” He glances shyly at Charlotte, fluttering his eyelids.

Kith skips backwards effortlessly ahead of them.


Kith will try to engage them in light conversation as they gather their stuff, but he won’t really talk about the fight anymore (at least not until they get back to the Library).  Instead he’ll try to draw them into talking about _their_ backgrounds and not his…Also again only to put his best face forward, Kith is as Diplomatic ‘21’ as possible (taking 10+11 bonus) trying not to piss off Charlotte too much (just short of physical violence) but also being an annoying brat…well more like an older brother who always seems to know exactly which buttons to push, but also just when to stop (sometimes)…



Editted to add end tags...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

_Utter buffoonery...._

Keith watches Kith silently... saying little... and revelaing nothing about himself... outside of the fact that he enjoys fencing... and is of noble elven blood...

_Why do we ahve to be stuck with the court jester?_

"There is little to say I suppose... just a fencer by trade... a dandy in the court... the norm for nobility... I suppose..." he says offhandedly yo Kith's questions...

Keith continues calmly, "There is little to say... I am sure you must have the most colorful tale to tell?  One with your many talents..." his hand intertwined with Charlotte's...


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2002)

Rallyn re-enters the courtyard with his gear and hopefully a couple guardsmen and an instructor/headmaster/or Serbanas whom he went in search for.

He is on his way back to the library.


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

*...and yon*

*Arana* quietly explains her plan to ambush one of the manta-ray looking creatures along with Victor and Maerath's help.

*Ellie, Keith, and Charlotte* offer to accompany *Sildarin* to his room for his gear and then to gather their own. The group leaves the library to go to their quarters.

Charlotte notes it seems odd that no one outside the library heard the altercation. The library is relatively sound-proofed, it is generally not a patrolled area (meant to mention that earlier when Rallyn asked about the keys) as Yodwin is always there, and there wasn't apparently anyone close to the library save the PCs when the fight occurred. 

Kith acrobatically weaves between the tables on his way.

As the group leaves the library, *Rallyn* is coming back. He has his equipment, his guard's sash, and has Serbanas in tow.

Serbanas is no longer carrying the bundle over his shoulder, but is otherwise as you last saw him.


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2002)

*Kith talks about himself, shocker*

"Who me?"  Kith asks coyly.

"Well I was born in the provincial backwoods.  My family is too rich for anygood.  All of 'em high muckity-muck enchanters.  Always off in the Court, holding balls for visiting Courtiers.  I’ve been back, and I’d rather be here.”  Kith gets a faraway look.  “I really don’t like any of ‘em.  Well, maybe my Father’s youngest brother.  He was a lot like me.  Both of us ‘the black sheep’.

“How did I come to be here?  Well I was sent here as a wee sucklin' babe too fulfill 'my potential' as a _'mighty enchanter'_ to carry on the family business.  I was to have married some powerful Sorceress by now and spawned a crap-load of kids to 'improve' the bloodline.  There is even an arranged marriage, just waiting for me to graduate.  I hope she doesn’t wait much longer…"

Kith pauses.

"I suppose they are really disappointed in me *sigh*", Kith seems wistful, "but, I see my potential only in fulfilling the outmost desires of the female population."

He leers towards Ellie, then looks innocent.  "But I suppose I really do have the power...  _Aimarnwurt'Salkien Faenor_"

His fingers weave in a complex knot.  Then small sprites seemingly made of fire dance in and around of his hands.  Some dance with abandon across his palms, some perform in manners not befitting mixed company.  Kith laughs, "_Tel'Salkien Faenor_” then waves his hands into a fists and they all go out.

Cast Prestidigitation.  Used it to make colored lights-the "fire sprites", then he "dismissed it"... its still up... he'll occasionally use it to "poke" Charlotte- tug the hem of her dress, “blow” in her ear, stupid stuff like that...

"I have no stories, at least not ones I can remember well.  Now Charlotte might have a story to tell of the other night.  Hmmm, one that included me perhaps?"  He tries to look as innocent as a lamb…

Editted to add:  Aimarnwurt'Salkien Faenor = Little Tricks-Dancing Fire Sprite... Tel' = End.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

Keith listens though his mood seems aloof... and his brow almost arches ever so slightly, but his face never really changes at the mention of Charlotte...

_You have something to say then say it...  I am sure it will be nothing less then the idle prattle you have blessed us with this evening.  Or perhaps you have another bit of tumbling to astound us with?  To think that this one has been given talent in the arcane arts... how droll._

"As I suspected you have led an interesting life... your pedigree speaks volumes for your actions."

Keith looks less then amused, but continues to walk at a measured pace...

_Buffoon..._


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2002)

Still feeling a little uncomfortable from Kith's sign of trust, Sildarin tries to stay in the back of the group. He listens to what everybody is saying but stays silent himself.

_*You could've said: Thanks. Or atleast something.*
I know, I just... wasn't expecting for it and ... well, you know me.
*Unfortunately.*
C'mon! You know how much you like me. Besides, you remember how you said you wanted to learn to heal?
*Yeah... I'm interested.*
I just remembered that you will, at some point, be able to channel my powers through yourself.
*Carry on*
This means, that I'll be able heal through you, when the time comes.
*Whippee!!*
I thought you might like that._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 6, 2002)

_I swear, I will kill him.  For now, I can be calm... but when his guard is down, and all this is figured out..._

Charlotte shakes her head. "No, Kith, I will *not* retell that tale... if you can't remember, then all the better."

She watches as Kith creates the little fire sprites. "Interesting.  Nice trick.  Keep them away from me, or else." She says, pointedly tapping her rapier.

_*Just skewer him already.  He deserves it.*_

_Not now, like I said before, he might prove useful.  But once it all blows over..._

_*Skewer him!*_

_My sentiments exactly..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

_Hmm he takes delight in annoying Charlotte.... why?_

Keith feels Charlotte's hand clench tightly around his for a moment, but he pays it little mind as he watches Kith continue his _Prestidigitary_ antics...

"How... charming..." he says with a detached manner, "if the arranged marriage does not work out I am sure you will have quite the career as a court jester..."

_That was a little rude... but well needed..._

Keith glances to Sildarin, "And I too would like to thank you for your noble efforts to help Yodwin... quite a sacrifice for one so timid..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 7, 2002)

_How do I want to kill him... through the stomach, perhaps, to be able to see the surprise on his face..._

Charlotte continues on, ignoring Kith.

At Keith's comment to Sildarin, she looks at Keith. "I think I missed something here... what did Sildarin do?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

Keith shrugs... "Something about taking Yodwin's wounds into himself..."

_Somehwat brave for the frightful Sildarin..._

Keith glances to Charlotte... "That is about the gist or at least as far as I know..."

_And now the guards come..._

Keith gestures to Rallyn and the guard... "Perhaps we have been saved..." he says coyly, "the guard has decided to show..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 7, 2002)

_A job well done.  I'm surprised he had the guts to do anything other than stand about and wet himself... he can't talk to anyone without fumbling and screwing up..._

_Oh well... is it nice to talk about him like that?  Perhaps, perhaps not.  Truth, though.  And the truth hurts - although, moreso at times than others..._

Charlotte looks to Sildarin. "Well done, Sildarin.  I may not know how you did it, but at least you saved the old guy."

Charlotte glances at Rallyn and Serbanas. "It certainly took them long enough..." She mutters under her breath, barely audibly.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

_At least they are here..._

Keith waves for them to come hither... as he glances to Charlotte, "Well at least we can get this business wrapped up... and possibly find out more of the attackers... I am somewhat intrigued at what they wanted..."

_More then that... but for now that shall suffice..._

Keith slides his hand from her grip and crosses his hands across his chest, "Besides I wouldn't mind wrapping this up up quickly to pursue more pleasant past times..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 7, 2002)

_This whole thing is somewhat... wierd.  Why would anyone want a book so badly as to attack students to get at it?_

"Well, as we heard - that voice was after a book.  As to why he had brought his shadow friends along, I certainly don't know." Charlotte says, a thoughtful look on her face.

Charlotte makes no comment as Keith mentions 'more pleasant past-times', although she has a slight smile upon her face.

_I wonder what he is thinking..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

_**Pleasant Thoughts Inserted Here**... Now that would be nice... but for now... focus on the task at hand... there will plenty of time for that later..._

Keith's calm look never changes as he takes a moment to regard Charlotte's faint smile...

_I wonder what she is thinking... one can only speculate._


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2002)

Rallyn returns with the guards, and-more importantly-Serbanas and crosses the courtyard, as the new arrival goes chasing away from two other figures--_Is that Maerath?_--he continues towards Keith, Charlotte, and Kith...

_Kith is a nice guy, I wonder why those two have such frosty looks on thei---_  Keith turns an impatient stare on Rallyn as Charlotte echos with an irritated sigh.

_Sheez, what'd I do?  Of all the people to imitate, Charlotte picked the arrogant introvert._

_*Be nice.*_

Rallyn grunts and continues walking, paying more attention to what was apparently Arana and the passerby who have vanished into the shadows.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

_All of this is beginning to almost bore me...hopefully something fruitful happens soon..._

"So did you learn anything of import Rallyn?" Keith says offhandedly.


----------



## novyet (May 7, 2002)

"Were you able to find anything useful out Rallyn?" Ellie motions over to Rallyn. Ellie is also doing her best to try and ignore the antics of the others and concentrate on the task at hand. 

"Sildarin, you seem awfully quiet, is something bothering you?"


----------



## evileeyore (May 7, 2002)

Kith’s hand claps across his face and his head shakes as Keith and Charlotte discuss their “plans” for later.

_will those two learn to focus on the task at hand…_

He looks up as he hears the others accost Rallyn.

"So did you learn anything of import Rallyn?" Keith says offhandedly

"Were you able to find anything useful out Rallyn?" Ellie motions over to Rallyn.

“More importantly, did you find a Healer for yourself and Yodwin?” Kith asks. "And how are you doing?"

Ellie turns to address Sildarin separately…

“Well, I suppose recovering our weaponry can wait.  Besides I don’t think there are anymore Shadow-Minions to worry about.  Glad to see you found Serbanas.  Serbanas, I hope he didn’t have to roust you from a pleasant evening repast?”

Kith pauses to judge Serbanas’ mood.

Sense Motive 15 (taking 10+5 bonus)

“Why don’t we head in and talk to Yodwin?”


----------



## poilbrun (May 7, 2002)

"You see, I'd prefer to go back at the library rather than staying here only the three of us. we don't know what's happening there, may be Yodwin's awaken, and I'd like to be there when he explains what happens. Furthermore, for all we know, that creature my not be alone. Even if I have no doubt that we could take care of one of these creatures, I don't know if we'd be up to a fight with several of them..."

_...and I'd really like to have a look at that book. It's rather strange that Yodwin would give me a book only hours before the attack. And since that armored guy didn't find the book in the library, it may mean that Yodwin had given the book to keep somewhere where it would be safe._


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2002)

*Rallyn* returns with Serbanas and unknowingly walks close the the hidden Arana and Victor who are pursuing another of those inky amorphous creatures. He reports that he was unable to find a healer out this late at night.

*Ellie* addresses Serbanas, asking about his evening and wonders at his mood. He seems unflappable.

"Rallyn has told me of the altercation with strange creatures," Serbanas says with little emotion, "have you determined their origin?"

*Kith's*Sense Motive indicates Serbanas seems completely at ease. You know he rarely expresses emotion, though it is rumored he has occasionally flown into fits of rage.


*Maerath* silently ponders the nature of the gift of the book shortly before the attack... then openly suggest the group re-enter the library for safety's sake as well as perhaps a chance to talk at greater length with Yodwin.

The group re-enters the library. The lighting is still muted, but nowhere near as drastically as when the mysterious man in armor was here. The corners are dark but not as foreboding as they were before. No odd shapes flap about in the darkness.

Yodwin's study door is open and he is seated on his simple bed. He appears to be meditating, sitting cross-legged, eyes closed.


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn answers Kith, Ellie, Charlotte, and Keith.

"Coles is unavailable for comment, and the only information to be gained is from what we have seen and from what Yodwin can tell us.  Unless Maerath was right about the importance of that book he's got stashed in his room."

Rallyn continues walking past the group and tries to give a reassuring look to Ellie and a nod of sympathy for what Kith must be going through.

"Thanks Kith, that passerby who did the singing--?  He took care of my injury.  I wasn't as hurt as I look, those two creatures spent most of their time incapacitated, I was merely feigning to keep their interest on me."

The little gnome gives a wry wink with his wrinkled face and continues leading Serbanas to question Yodwin.


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2002)

Sildarin flushes, once again, as Ellie questions him
"No.. I'm fine... I just... don't... like at... tention..."

He pauses for a moment before continuing.
"My psicrystal... he's... well... you couldn't... have... a moment... of peace if... he could talk..."

He tries to smile but fails miserably.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

Keith turned on his heels and followed Rallyn with a dispassioned look... "No time like the present."

_At last perhaps Serbanas can get to the root of this mystery... perhaps we can learn something of merit._

Keith walks a measured pace...

_Now if only we could silence Kith's antics all would be right in the world..._


----------



## evileeyore (May 7, 2002)

“Well, It’s good you weren’t seriously injured.  To bad about that Healer though, I was hoping someone with some advanced skills would take a look at Yodwin.”

“Keith hold on a moment”, Kith stops them a bit away from Yodwins room.

“Serbanas, I didn’t get a good look at those Shadow creatures, but I didn’t recognize them, and Rallyn has already briefed you.  So you know that score, but what you probably don’t know…”

Kith fidgets for a moment, and half turns to address the other students as well, his voice dropping to be heard only by them,  “Umm, well, now I don’t want Yodwin getting into any unnecessary trouble over this.  See Yodwin’s been lying to us.  I might think it’s just be he doesn’t want the kids here to get into danger, except he not only lied to me, but insisted Coles wasn’t to be disturbed concerning the matter.  I think something shady is going on.  Yodwin is either in trouble somehow, or being subtly influenced.”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

_So we wait on the better part of discretion or valor?_

"So Yodwin has lied... then what does that matter to me... he placed my life... and those of the students at stake for the sake of his lies..." Keith paused, and regained his composure, "we get to the heart of the matter now... his feelings or standing matter little to our well being..."

Keith glances to the door, "Now lets get to the heart of this..."

Keith strides into Yodwin's room...

_I have no sympathy for deceit..._


----------



## novyet (May 7, 2002)

> _Sildarin said_
> *Sildarin flushes, once again, as Ellie questions him
> "No.. I'm fine... I just... don't... like at... tention..."*



"That's ok, I'm sure between all of us here, maybe we can help with that. I must say that was very brave of you, the way you helped Yodwin. Quite noble of you....you know with a little more self confidence you could be quite charming.



> *
> "My psicrystal... he's... well... you couldn't... have... a moment... of peace if... he could talk..."
> *



"Oh trust me I know the feeling...Anya can be quite annoying sometimes, but she's a good companion."
* That was uncalled for, I'm far too nice to be annoying. * 

"Well should we check on Yodwin now? We've gotten whatever we need so maybe he can shed some light on this."

Ellie turns back towards Yodwin's room and starts to head over.


----------



## perivas (May 8, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Maerath, I understand your concern; but we must confront these things.  If there really are more of them, we have to find that out for sure.  Besides, permitting it ubiquitiously spy on us as we try to discover the truth is probably detrimental to our cause.  Your vote will decide the matter, Victor."

Arana stares at the silent Victor, impatiently tapping her foot.  It's quite obvious that she's ready for action.  Mayhaps she resents being kept in the dark last time.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 8, 2002)

In a very low voice, Victor answers "She is right, Maerath, we have to confront this things. This is my advice: you should go back at the library to take care of your book and find help for us. Hopefully the guards will already be there. In the meantime we'll follow this creature unnoticed to find out what it's looking for, and deal with it before it can report to his master. If we'll need help, I'll make sure you'll notice."


----------



## poilbrun (May 8, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

_What should I do? Be brave and follow them to fight this creature, that may well turn out to be *THESE* creatures or follow what reason dictates and head for the library? No, this book may be the key to what happened, I must put it where it is most safe and try to discover what it contains._

"As you wish, but I still believe it is a bad idea to follow that creature without knowing if it is alone, and without knowing much about it. For all we know, this creature might be stronger than those we saw before, and only one could be deadly to us... or rather to you, since I will follow Victor's advice and go to the library. I wish you good luck, and I thank you for the risks you are willing to take for all of us."

Maerath then starts running towards the library. Once he has arrived, he takes a look around to see how things have progressed since he left. If there's anyone in the main room to hear it, Maerath says: "Victor and Arana have discovered one of these creatures spying on us and have decided to follow it. If anyone's willing to help them, they should not be far now, and I believe it would be safer for them if some strong fighters could go help them."

Maerath then sits and settles the book in front of him. Before opening it and starting to read it, he communicates with Squeekie.

_Go see what happens around Yodwin, please. And be sure to report what is going on and what is being said._

Maerath then opens to book and starts reading it.


----------



## Zhure (May 8, 2002)

*the group reforms and splits again*

*Rallyn* leads Serbanas to Yodwin's room, followed by *Keith*, who asks Serbanas about the shadow creatures...

Serbanas: "I've heard legends of an evil sorcerer, who trucks with vile undead and shadowspawn creatures from a distant plane, but they're only legends designed to scare the welps among my folk. Some say he is an immortal, scion of a god, who longs to return to his homeland among the skies.

"I find it odd Yodwin would lie; he's always been very forthright and honorable to me. His desire to have Coles left alone is understandable, considering the headmaster's volatile tempermant."

Taking you three aside, he whispers conspiratorially, "Coles has some peculiarities. For one, I know he refuses to leave his house after nightfall. I believe he has some superstitious fears of the dark."

*Sildarin* is embarassed by *Ellie's* questions. They're near Yodwin's door and can easily hear Serbanas's remarks.

*Arana, Maerath and Victor*, outside under the unlit night sky are having their own confrontation, this time with one of the odd inky colored creatures. After a whispered conversation, they decide to send Maerath back to the library to further check out the properties of the book, while the other two will follow the creature further.

Maerath races at full speed back to the library. He skitters through the open door and sees the rest of the group as they converge on Yodwin's room. She calls them back, tells them about Arana and Victor's circumstances.

Squeekie, at Maerath's bequest, crawls back into Yodwin's room through the ventilation grate over the door and telepathically reports he sees Yodwin sitting on his cot, apparently meditating.

Maerath then begins studying the book in earnest. It's contents are still illegible. They seem to be dwarven runes, but arranged in illogical sequences, forming gibberish sentences and phrases. 

Meanwhile, *Arana and Victor* continue to tail the manta-ray shaped blob of darkness. It swoops about, from window to window, on the few windows around the campus unshuttered to keep out the cold. Occasionally it stops and hovers in a fluttery fashion to "stare" intently at a patch of light here and there, but doesn't seem to notice their presence as they hide below it.

Waiting to see if anyone else joins up before giving more information.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 8, 2002)

>strange thing: last poster is poilbrun, but last post is by Zhure. what's happened?<


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2002)

_Time for answers..._

"Yodwin... why were they after your book and how do you know them... no lies... just the turh..." Keith says calmly but with some menace... his hand resting on the pommel of his rapier...

_No lies... just the truth._

Keith gives Kith a slight glance and presses the issue with Yodwin... "Now is a good time to come clean..."

Intimidate check is 20 (Rolled 12 and added 8 from skill check)


----------



## novyet (May 9, 2002)

" Excuse me Sildarin, but I believe I could be of some assistance to Keith with Yodwin there."

Ellie moves into Yodwin's room near Keith and Kith. 

Watching Keith begin to try and scare Yodwin into cooperating, ellie begins trying a more sympathetic role, to keith's antagonist.

"Now Yodwin, before Keith has to do something rash, perhaps you tell us why that person was after your book and what those creatures were?"

OOC---> I'll try playing the good cop to Keith's bad cop. Diplomacy Roll ---> 31 ( Roll of 13 + 18 skill bonus), Bluff Roll ---> 22 ( 10 + 12 skill bonus )


----------



## perivas (May 9, 2002)

*Arana's Plan*

"I have a plan.  I strongly suspect that the creature is looking for some sort of magical book.  In that case, we should just test out the theory directly, rather than allowing it to wander about performing its duty.  I'll apply the scientific principle--as in the prior spring semester's Basic Tests of Magic: Cause and Effect.  I'll place my spellbook, which should have the correct mix of magical and physical properties, under a tree...such that the creature must distinguishably fly to a low altitude to inspect it.  I'll also use my continuous light globe there to attract it, since it somehow seems to care about light.  We'll then hide near it.  If it behaves as predicted by hovering intently near my book, we'll have proven my theory.  In that case, I suggest we destroy to keep it from fulfilling its mission.  Otherwise, it'll just move along and I'll retrieve my undisturbed items."  A smug expression radiates from Arana's face as she describes her ingenious plan.

She begins to put it into effect [color=sky blue](OOC: unless she receives a strong objection from Victor)[/color].

Arana's hide roll: 13 + 2 dex = 15; Fian's hide roll: 15 + 17 bonuses = 32.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 9, 2002)

Victor nods and smiles. 
No strong objections


----------



## Jeremy (May 10, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn finishes escorting Serbanas to Yodwin, and upon hearing Maerath's request to aid Arana and --Victor? 

_*Probably the singer*_

_Oh._

---he leaves Yodwin to the assembled students and Serbanas's glare and hurries to help the separated students in the courtyard.


----------



## evileeyore (May 10, 2002)

*Kith watches Keith in action*

Kith recoils slightly at the venom in Keith’s words.  He begins to step forward and speak when Ellie cut’s him off.

Her words are smooth and and calm.

_I couldn’t have done better myself_

_*Nope you couldn’t have…heh.  Hey where’s Rallyn goin’?*_

_Not sure little buddy, why don’t you go check it out?_

_*’Cause that sounds like work, I figure I’ll keep an eye on this conversation, you go check it out… *yawn**_

_Five reasons say your going; One if this Keith punk pushes Yodwin too hard he’ll have to be hurt, and you can’t handle him; Two you’re a bit sneakier than I am *Your damn right* mostly due to size *Ba-pssssch*; Three I am the Master in this relationship *Ba-psssch* so Four until you can reach the ‘magic food cupboard’ I control the snack supply; *Grrrk*, and you don’t want to hear Five…_

*Man, you had with the snacks…*

Turin tumbles out of the vent and poings of after Rallyn.

_Now I’ll just watch this youngster and make sure he does have to get hurt…_



Editted for clarity


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2002)

*Keith* subtly threatens Yodwin while asking for him to come clean with all he knows about the book.

*Ellie* reinforces Keith's play, also imploring Yodwin to reveal what he knows.

*Arana* comes forth with a plan to lure the inky creature down. With *Victor's* implied approval she continues with it, leaving her precious, practically irreplaceable spell book where the black manta is sure to see it.

*Rallyn* goes to aid Arana and Victor, arriving at about the time Arana expresses her plan.

*Kith* sends Turin off to follow Rallyn and waits to back Keith up should things go poorly. Turin scampers off in hot scrabbling pursuit.


Serbanas also looks on expectantly. You suspect the half-orc's presence may have as much to do with Yodwin's reply as with any threats he may have received.

Yodwin bursts out, "It's not my book, you meddling young fools! It's Xargon's. I don't remember all of it with clarity, but I do remember this: Xargon will be the doom of us all!"

Pausing for a moment, collecting his thoughts, Yodwin continues, "Xargon is a protector of the Empire. He's been alive forever, at least as long as the empire* itself. His desmense is to the far north, farther north than even Drell. He guards against the incursion of the giants of Jotunland. His book is here, and I don't remember why!"

He looks sad for a moment. "I am an old, old man. I don't even remember how old. When I found the book in the archives, I was delighted by it, but couldn't read it. It seemed to bring back a few faint memories, but I'm too doddering to puzzle it out. I thought maybe Maerath could decipher it's secrets. So I gave it to him. Maybe handling the book triggered some sort of spell, or made Xargon aware of it's presence here. Something summoned him to Drell and he wants the book. If you have it, maybe you should just give it to him."

******
Meanwhile, outside, Victor and Rallyn watch as Arana drops her spellbook beside a tree, with a light glancing teasingly off of it.

The inky, gelatinous manta-ray creature still flaps around the courtyard but doesn't seem to pay any attention to the spellbook.

*The Empire has been in existence for just over two millenium. It was united under a Dwarven King, Kazak the Conquerer, who banded together a loose coalition of human tribes, then went on to either ally or defeat all those who stood in his way. Eventually Kazak became Kazak the First, Emperor.


----------



## Jeremy (May 10, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn takes a moment to look at the ne--to look at Victor.  After a moment he nods to himself and whispers to him, "I believe I might be able to hurl the creature into the wall and pin it there for questioning...  What do you think?"

Around how big is the creature?  My sized?  Victor's size?  I take it from "flapping around" that it is flying somehow?


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Rallyn Loddry*



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Around how big is the creature?  My sized?  Victor's size?  I take it from "flapping around" that it is flying somehow? *




It's medium sized and looks a lot like a stingray in general shape, but has no discernible anatomy.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2002)

> Yodwin bursts out, "It's not my book, you meddling young fools! It's Xargon's. I don't remember all of it with clarity, but I do remember this: Xargon will be the doom of us all!"
> 
> Pausing for a moment, collecting his thoughts, Yodwin continues, "Xargon is a protector of the Empire. He's been alive forever, at least as long as the empire* itself. His desmense is to the far north, farther north than even Drell. He guards against the incursion of the giants of Jotunland. His book is here, and I don't remember why!"
> 
> He looks sad for a moment. "I am an old, old man. I don't even remember how old. When I found the book in the archives, I was delighted by it, but couldn't read it. It seemed to bring back a few faint memories, but I'm too doddering to puzzle it out. I thought maybe Maerath could decipher it's secrets. So I gave it to him. Maybe handling the book triggered some sort of spell, or made Xargon aware of it's presence here. Something summoned him to Drell and he wants the book. If you have it, maybe you should just give it to him."





_Is that all..._

Keith thinks for a moment, "So this Xargon will be the doom of us all but we should just give him the book?  You are a doddering old fool, perhaps we should research just what this tome is about and pursue the best course iof action.  And just what are these Giants of Jotunland?

_Hmm I think we need to keep this book..._

"Anything else old man?" he asked menacingly... but reserved.


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2002)

_Why do they question Yodwin so much? He was attacked for the sake of the Spirit!
*Because they think he isn't telling everything he knows*
Do you think we should go help the ones who found another one of those shadow creatures?
*They can handle themselves, trust me.*
I still aren't convinced._


----------



## perivas (May 10, 2002)

*Arana retrieves her spellbook....*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Arana* comes forth with a plan to lure the inky creature down. With *Victor's* implied approval she continues with it, leaving her precious, practically irreplaceable spell book where the black manta is sure to see it.




[color=sky blue]OOC:  Oh, the sacrifices one makes for the greater good.[/color]

"Well, so much for that plan.  And I was so sure it would work."  Sadness and disappointment permeate her posture.  With a heavy sigh, she goes about retrieving her possessions.  "Fooie.  Well, that ray is no fun to play with.  Or just plain dumb if you ask me.  We could keep tailing it, but I suspect that it's probably just dilly-dallying about.  Let's go and find out what the others are doing.  That's probably more interesting."

What those last words, Arana stands up in plain sight and sheds her air of melancholy.  She then proceeds to walk to the library in plain sight.


----------



## Zhure (May 11, 2002)

*Part 3*

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12571

I know the pace picks up on the weekends, so I started a new thread.

Greg


----------

